# *>Diva Smooth<*-- >An Alternative to Relaxers?<



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a review of this product?  I saw it today on our Googleads.

Thanks!












Janelle Beauty Diva Smooth 
Janelle Beauty Diva Smooth FACTS:* 

*

This can be an *alternative* to *chemically straightened* hair
You can finally *go natural* without fussing about the *grow out* phase. This will smooth out your *roots while waiting *for your hair to grow out
This *can be used on hair that is chemically relaxed* or processed – it ups the luster factor
You can *color *your hair with this – it adds shine
This can be used on *ALL textures of hair* – if you want polished smooth hair – this is for you
This is a *go-green* product – made with mostly *organic ingredients*
This is *completely natural* product - *no synthetics* of any kind
It’s Easy to go from dull to wow…*Apply- Wash - Dry - Flat Iron* - WOW!
Diva Smooth will last for *4 weeks*.
Product Code: JBDS001*US$25.00 *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

bumping this one....


----------



## Napp (Jan 5, 2009)

Imma need to see the ingredients....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I need to see an ingredient listing..... Sounds too good to be true..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, i was shocked that there were no ingredients listed, not even one!  So, i thought maybe someone else had experience with this product and wouldn't mind sharing....


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 5, 2009)

*subscribing*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

*Found this...*

*How I Keep my Hair Naturally Smooth and Straight*​





Hi my name is Anika Janelle Pettiford and I am the Founder of Janelle Beauty...It is with great pleasure that I introduce some products that has not only revolutionized my hair care but countless others throughout the country. Like most women these days, the constant use of chemical relaxers, had taken its toll on my hair. Coupled with a desire to use only natural and organic skin care products, I decided to go "natural" with my hair. As many of you know, the fastest and easiest way to go natural is to cut all your hair off and start from scratch...which is fine....but I didn't want to cut my hair. That left me with the dreaded "grow-out phase" and the hairstylist's constant warnings of terrible breakage if I did not continue relaxing my hair. 
Well I am thrilled to say that today...my hair is completely natural, chemical-free and most importantly HEALTHY! And this was done without cutting my hair and starting over and without sucumbing to putting a relaxer or neutralizer in my hair to "smooth" it out.
How did I get my hair naturally smooth? I used our *Janelle Beauty Smooth kit*. This kit consist of these 3 products for one low price:
Product#1 Virgin Coconut Hair Serum. 
Product#2 Janelle Beauty Diva Smooth
Product#3 Sweet Jamilla by Curtis Smith - Celebrity Groomer
Janelle Beauty is offering the first two products in a *Janelle Beauty Smooth Kit*...with the *celebrity-endorsed Sweet Jamila as a FREE gift for a limited time*.
*Virgin Coconut Hair Serum *
Restore and add glorious shine to your hair with hair penetrating virgin coconut and jojoba oil. 
Virgin Coconut Oil actually penetrates the hair shaft and repair and restore damaged hair. It also protects the hair from heat damage. One drop works well when flat-ironing my hair
*Diva Smooth*
An alternative to chemically straightened hair, Diva Smooth allowed me to finally have straight smooth hair...while promoting healthy hair.

*

Sweet Jamila* by Celebrity-groomer Curtis Smith (_Personal Barber of Sean "Diddy" Combs_)
Sweet Jamila is a unique fusion of 100% shea butter and essential oils created to heal and moisturize the scalp and hair. I recently added Sweet Jamilla to my hair regimen..The butter is great to add shine and to tame any flyaways during the day. I keep with me during the day.​


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

*and this...*

(Madison Heights, VA): "I've been using Diva Smooth for nine months now. When I first started the Diva Smooth hair straightner I was bald on the sides. Now my hair has been consistently growing and is at its healthiest state." 

(Yahdi, NY): "I stopped using chemical products in my hair for about 10 years now, because like many of you (I got tired of using chemicals that I had no idea what it was doing to my body). This year I found Diva Smooth and I have to tell you, "I am hooked". My hair is silky smooth, light weight and healthy. It’s growing and strong. Who would have thought, someth something that would straighten the hair is also good for your hair, and it’s NATURAL. I am so grateful for the line: the shampoo, conditioner and of course the serum. There is so much more to Janelle Beauty to, the shea butter body, leaves my skin moisturized and healthy looking." 

Heather: "I had some reservations about whether or not the Diva Smooth would work in my thick, medium wavy caucasian hair. However, I was proven wrong. Not only did it make my hair straight without using chemicals, but it did so without making my thick hair feeling so heavy." 

(Nelson County):" It's a really a wonderful product, it's better than any relaxer than I have ever put in my hair. Especially because of the fact that it has none of the harsh chemicals that traditional relaxers have in them. After having it done my hair was straight, light and looked very healthy. The Diva Smooth is such a life changing experience for me that even my co-workers agree that my hair looks its healthiest now." 

(Greensboro, NC): "For the past few months I have been experiencing some breakage and shedding in my hair due to getting traditional relaxers. So when my friend called from Lynchburg,Va and told me about how the Diva Smooth is an all natural alternative, I drove two hours to have it done. After Diva did my hair, I called her back and told her how wonderful my hair was doing. The breakage I was having, stopped." 

Michelle: "I absolutely love the Diva Smooth. I have ridiculously complicated hair that no one wants to do, not even me. With the Diva Smooth my hair is manageable, it is full and not frizzy, and it has body and not bigness."


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

Deleted........................


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 5, 2009)

I am confused you sell it online which shows the customer who purchased it the ingredients but you won't tell someone what the ingredients are because it is being patented.  But you are willing to email the ingredients list?

Did I get that conversation right?


----------



## Hairsofab (Jan 5, 2009)

sounds to be good to be true. remember rio?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I am confused you sell it online which shows the customer who purchased it the ingredients but you won't tell someone what the ingredients are because it is being patented. But you are willing to email the ingredients list?
> 
> Did I get that conversation right?


 

Deleted.......................


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> sounds to be good to be true. remember rio?


 

I had a dear freind *lose her hair* at 13 behind Rio.
It turned Green, then it Fell out. 
Bald patches, everything.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 5, 2009)

Usually when a company won't release the ingredients, its because the ingredients are so simple that you could make it at home.  Nobody would buy it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll stick with coconut cream and yogurt. Shady and sad.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 5, 2009)

So did anyone email to get the ingredients yet?


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 5, 2009)

That is shadey that they will not release the ingrediants...It probably is not  natural..Companies like Burts Bees, Aubrey Organics, Giovanni, and Kinky Curly, which sells 94% or higher concentration of natural ingrediants list the contents on their products and they are highly sucessful. I don't buy that explanation.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> So did anyone email to get the ingredients yet?


 

I did. Not a peep.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

lashannasmall said:


> That is shadey that they will not release the ingrediants...It probably is not natural..Companies like Burts Bees, Aubrey Organics, Giovanni, and Kinky Curly, which sells 94% or higher concentration of natural ingrediants list the contents on their products and they are highly sucessful. I don't buy that explanation.


 

Deleted.................


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like they thought they were dealing with amateurs

Diva Smooth can sit down until we see the menu.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 5, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Neither do I.....So - no one will buy.
> 
> The "coconut specialty oil" for 18 bucks..... is made up of all the stuff in my cabinet.
> 
> Won't buy.....



Hey I'm excited to try your DC that Centered Girl is raving about. Any idea on when your product line will be out? I'd even buy it without a product listing


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jan 5, 2009)

omnipadme said:


> Sounds like they thought they were dealing with amateurs
> 
> 
> 
> *Diva Smooth can sit down until we see the menu.*


**


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Hey I'm excited to try your DC that Centered Girl is raving about. Any idea on when your product line will be out? I'd even buy it without a product listing


 
deleted.......................................


----------



## PGirl (Jan 5, 2009)

So we don't have anyone who has tried this?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm wary just from reading that advertisement. Yikes! If you don't have the time to get someone to proofread your ad for errors, who knows what you've neglected to do with the actual product?


----------



## Keen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopefully one person here will volunteer to be the ginny pig


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 5, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Teee heee... That is sweet... information is in my fotki.


 
what is the password?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> what is the password?


 

Deleted....................


----------



## healthytext (Jan 5, 2009)

Dug up some more points of contact for those of you who want to find out about the ingredients:

-A Myspace page with before & after photos (starting on page 2)
-Facebook Wall for Janelle Beauty with a few testimonials
-An article about the woman who created Diva Smooth


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe  I found an article on the inventor of Diva Smooth

http://www.newsadvance.com/lna/lifestyles/features/article/giving_back/9535/


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 5, 2009)

nice more info ty


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.drugstore.com/products/p..._st&CAID=662ac29f-7945-4c65-8886-d72abd67ede3

This is in the banners... I wonder what ppl think of this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

I sent them an email before i posted the thread, Samantha, great minds think alike....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

So much activity on this thread....so I guess there isn't a review on LHCF, then, huh?  I was sure at least one pj had tried it...i'm surprised.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 5, 2009)

It would be nice if it turns out to be a really good product.  I'm kinda itching to try it!


----------



## Solitude (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd be too scared to put any product on my head that doesn't list the ingredients, but it may work. I hope someone tries it!


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds way too good to be true. If anyone is courageous enough to buy it, let us know what the ingredients are. I am so wary of 'natural' straightening treatments that are not home made. Remember Rio was supposed to be sooooooo natural you could eat it? YUCK!


----------



## ajiamarie (Jan 6, 2009)

Any response from the emails?


----------



## yodie (Jan 6, 2009)

Bumping....

Anyone?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 6, 2009)

I think Imma leave this one alone for now.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Deleted..................


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 6, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I'm wary just from reading that advertisement. Yikes! *If you don't have the time to get someone to proofread your ad for errors, who knows what you've neglected to do with the actual product?*



I agree. But on their site, the Rosemary and Mint Hair Wash sounds interesting.
Listing: Saponified Organic Oils of Coconut, Olive & Jojoba, Peppermint Essential Oil Blend, Vegetable Gum / Glycerin Extract, Organic Aloe Vera, Rosemary Extract


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2009)

A "relaxer alternative" just never sounds kosher to me...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Deleted...............


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Mook's hair said:


> I agree. But on their site, the Rosemary and Mint Hair Wash sounds interesting.
> Listing: Saponified Organic Oils of Coconut, Olive & Jojoba, Peppermint Essential Oil Blend, Vegetable Gum / Glycerin Extract, Organic Aloe Vera, Rosemary Extract


 
Deleted.......................................


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is killing me. I need to know what is really good with the ingredients. URGH! I hope they come through with this new promise.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

mightycute912 said:


> This is killing me. I need to know what is really good with the ingredients. URGH! I hope they come through with this new promise.


 

Deleted......................


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> As SOON as they post - I am gonna post... We will make our own ladies... and maybe we already have...



Ummm..... This is probably exactly why they won't list ingredients on the site.  Just so people like you can try to whip it up on your own and attempt to put the poor product out of business. If you want to know the ingredients that bad, simply purchase the product and then check out the label.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 6, 2009)

...how are they gonna back track and say that they will now be putting the ingredients online, when just the other day they were waiting on a patent? 



real talk- i _would_ try it with a money back guarantee. I'll take one for the team


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Flygirl05 said:


> Ummm..... This is probably exactly why they won't list ingredients on the site. Just so people like you can try to whip it up on your own and attempt to put the poor product out of business. If you want to know the ingredients that bad, simply purchase the product and then check out the label.


 

I am sure that is what they are banking on - since MOST women are looking for a miracle in a bottle.... and they don't read anything. Hence - RIO and COPA

That ain't me.... and

I won't.

I have not bought BBD.... Or any other product with no ingredient listing.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

omnipadme said:


> ...how are they gonna back track and say that they will now be putting the ingredients online, when just the other day they were waiting on a patent?
> 
> 
> 
> real talk- i _would_ try it with a money back guarantee. I'll take one for the team


 


you go girl!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Deleted....................


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 6, 2009)

looking at the ingredients listings for her other products, she prolly a member of LHCF...


----------



## yodie (Jan 6, 2009)

Dang, reading some of this makes me feel like I'm in high school again.

Some will buy. Some won't. Some are ingredient strict. Some are not . Some will never buy because its too much like Rio or Copa. Some don't care and really just want to know if anyone has any actual good or negative experience with this product.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2009)

^^Just confirms, to each his/her own...it is what it is.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

yodie said:


> Dang, reading some of this *makes me feel like I'm in high school again.*
> 
> Some will buy. Some won't. Some are ingredient strict. Some are not . Some will never buy because its too much like Rio or Copa. Some don't care and really just want to know if anyone has any actual good or negative experience with this product.


 

yup....some will buy...some will not.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> ^^Just confirms, to each his/her own...it is what it is.


 

true............


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 6, 2009)

How can a Relaxer be all natural? It takes harsh man-made bond-breaking chemicals to truly straighten type 4 hair. Now if I wet my type 4 hair, drench it in EVCO and Alterna straightenin balm my coils will stretch out for a good hour, before shrinking back up.
Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> How can a Relaxer be all natural? It takes harsh man-made bond-breaking chemicals to truly straighten type 4 hair. Now if I wet my type 4 hair, drench it in EVCO and Alterna straightenin balm my coils will stretch out for a good hour, before shrinking back up.
> Hmmmmmm...


 
*EXACTLY.*


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 6, 2009)

hmmmm......maybe ill just stick to my molasses


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 6, 2009)

Flygirl05 said:


> Ummm..... This is probably exactly why they won't list ingredients on the site. Just so people like you can try to whip it up on your own and attempt to put the poor product out of business. If you want to know the ingredients that bad, simply purchase the product and then check out the label.


 

First, I quoted you because I too thought this way, but not anymore. So don't take this as a personal attack... 
Well, I don't know about everyone else BUT, if they wouldn't add all of the bullcrap fillers they add and stop lying about what they don't add then just MAYBE they wouldn't run _themselves_ out of business. It was being lied to and manipulated into thinking I was buying a lot of goodness in a bottle that has me making my own hair stuff. Why give my money to them when I can make my own hair grow with research? Why buy their crap just to find out the good stuff they add? Most hair products(not all, most) for black women are for those who don't read or are lazy(don't get mad, I used to be one), that's just my opinion. But if you want something bad enough, look for it. It won't just land in your lap. What's wrong with putting the ingredients out there? If I patent my mixture of coconut oil, raw shea and olive oil mixture does this mean no one else can mix these for themselves? Most times when people don't want to give up info, it's to hide something. If it's to make money, then say so...

Also, when I saw the ingredients to the hair wash or whatever, the first thing that popped in my head was castile soap. Is this why they don't want to share because they are biting off of other's blends too? But won't give us a listing so we can't do the same...PLEASE!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Y'all sure are giving this chick a lot of free publicity....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

naturalgurl said:


> First, I quoted you because I too thought this way, but not anymore. So don't take this as a personal attack...
> Well, I don't know about everyone else BUT, if they wouldn't add all of the bullcrap fillers they add and stop lying about what they don't add then just MAYBE they wouldn't run _themselves_ out of business. It was being lied to and manipulated into thinking I was buying a lot of goodness in a bottle that has me making my own hair stuff. Why give my money to them when I can make my own hair grow with research? Why buy their crap just to find out the good stuff they add? Most hair products(not all, most) for black women are for those who don't read or are lazy(don't get mad, I used to be one), that's just my opinion. But if you want something bad enough, look for it. It won't just land in your lap. What's wrong with putting the ingredients out there? If I patent my mixture of coconut oil, raw shea and olive oil mixture does this mean no one else can mix these for themselves? Most times when people don't want to give up info, it's to hide something. If it's to make money, then say so...
> 
> Also, when I saw the ingredients to the hair wash or whatever, the first thing that popped in my head was castile soap. Is this why they don't want to share because they are biting off of other's blends too? But won't give us a listing so we can't do the same...PLEASE!


 

Thank you baby sis. A voice of Reason. That is all I was saying.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> looking at the ingredients listings for her other products, she prolly a member of LHCF...


 

Prolly so.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> OK - here is my chat session with customer service.....
> 
> Samantha:
> 
> ...


This excellent detective work!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This excellent detective work!!


 
Thanks Sis!


----------



## infojunkie (Jan 6, 2009)

***Hanging around waiting on replies***


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Mook's hair said:


> I agree. But on their site, the Rosemary and Mint Hair Wash sounds interesting.
> Listing: Saponified Organic Oils of Coconut, Olive & Jojoba, Peppermint Essential Oil Blend, Vegetable Gum / Glycerin Extract, Organic Aloe Vera, Rosemary Extract


This sounds like your run of the mill SLS free shampoo...


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be back on Friday.


----------



## msa (Jan 6, 2009)

If you want relaxer straight hair, then you'll have to get a relaxer.

An all-natural, "chemical" free product is not going to give you relaxer results. If it does, you should be worried.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 6, 2009)

NappturalWomyn said:


> Sounds way too good to be true. If anyone is courageous enough to buy it, let us know what the ingredients are. I am so wary of 'natural' straightening treatments that are not home made. *Remember Rio was supposed to be sooooooo natural you could eat it? YUCK!*


 Was Rio similar to this I suppose?  What happened?


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Y'all sure are giving this chick a lot of free publicity....


Publicity means nothin around here.  All it takes is for one member or better yet, a Hair Goddess to try this out and praise it...make it the next "bandwagon" and THEN she'll be rollin in the $$$$.  Until then, I don't think anyone is gonna touch this with a 10 foot pole.   It's funny how things work around here, but that's what I've noticed.


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been following this thread because the end of next month I will be 1yr chemical free. I'm currently in braids and know when they come down I've got a mess. SOOOOOO I've been trying to figure out what to do without a relaxer aaannnnndddd _I ordered it yall _  I took the bait, to nosy.
When it arrives I will definately post the ingredients -if they're listed erplexed (who knows) I can't figure the big secret. Anway only one of us will have wasted her money if it's scam.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 6, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I've been following this thread because the end of next month I will be 1yr chemical free. I'm currently in braids and know when they come down I've got a mess. SOOOOOO I've been trying to figure out what to do without a relaxer aaannnnndddd _I ordered it yall _  I took the bait, to nosy.
> When it arrives I will definately post the ingredients -if they're listed erplexed (who knows) I can't figure the big secret. Anway only one of us will have wasted her money if it's scam.



WOW...can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 6, 2009)

The person who seemed to have created the product has jacked up hair.  Maybe she should use the product on her hair first, then she might be more convincing.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 6, 2009)

MYSTIC YOU ARE ONE MEAN WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO ITS CALLED UNE COUPE(CUT) ASSIMETRIQUE(ASYMERTRICAL..DID I SPELL IT RIGHT?)




Mystic said:


> The person who seemed to have created the product has jacked up hair.  Maybe she should use the product on her hair first, then she might be more convincing.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 6, 2009)

Mystic said:


> The person who seemed to have created the product has jacked up hair.  Maybe she should use the product on her hair first, then she might be more convincing.



JERK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 6, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I've been following this thread because the end of next month I will be 1yr chemical free. I'm currently in braids and know when they come down I've got a mess. SOOOOOO I've been trying to figure out what to do without a relaxer aaannnnndddd _I ordered it yall _  I took the bait, to nosy.
> When it arrives I will definately post the ingredients -if they're listed erplexed (who knows) I can't figure the big secret. Anway only one of us will have wasted her money if it's scam.


We got a live one!! Right here!  Thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mystic said:


> The person who seemed to have created the product has jacked up hair.  Maybe she should use the product on her hair first, then she might be more convincing.



Very mean and uncalled for.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 6, 2009)

naturalgurl said:


> First, I quoted you because I too thought this way, but not anymore. So don't take this as a personal attack...
> Well, I don't know about everyone else BUT, if they wouldn't add all of the bullcrap fillers they add and stop lying about what they don't add then just MAYBE they wouldn't run _themselves_ out of business. It was being lied to and manipulated into thinking I was buying a lot of goodness in a bottle that has me making my own hair stuff. Why give my money to them when I can make my own hair grow with research? Why buy their crap just to find out the good stuff they add? Most hair products(not all, most) for black women are for those who don't read or are lazy(don't get mad, I used to be one), that's just my opinion. But if you want something bad enough, look for it. It won't just land in your lap. What's wrong with putting the ingredients out there? If I patent my mixture of coconut oil, raw shea and olive oil mixture does this mean no one else can mix these for themselves? Most times when people don't want to give up info, it's to hide something. If it's to make money, then say so...
> 
> Also, when I saw the ingredients to the hair wash or whatever, the first thing that popped in my head was castile soap. Is this why they don't want to share because they are biting off of other's blends too? But won't give us a listing so we can't do the same...PLEASE!




Ding ding ding!!!! Honestly that is the truth. We can make everything ourselves, but the thing is some people don't have the time or can't be bothered and in providing "natural alternatives" that is where you come in. Just be honest because if you are not it will come back and bite you in the butt lol. Especially when dealing with LHCF because we are soo passionate about our hair it's not something that we can just take and move on with.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Mystic said:


> The person who seemed to have created the product has jacked up hair. Maybe she should use the product on her hair first, then she might be more convincing.


 

Wow. This is Terrible to say.... This is not personal. This is about products and how they work for us.....

Shameful.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 6, 2009)

maybe the maker of the product wants her hair the way it is, I found nothing wrong with it


----------



## Rei (Jan 6, 2009)

Does everyone except me know about this Rio thing? What is rio?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Rei said:


> Does everyone except me know about this Rio thing? What is rio?


 

here are a couple of articles regarding rio....

http://www.productliabilitylawyer.c.../Hair-Relaxers-Destroyed-After-Consumers.html

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ANSWERS/ANS00620.html


----------



## Tallone (Jan 6, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Ding ding ding!!!! Honestly that is the truth. We can make everything ourselves, but the thing is some people don't have the time or can't be bothered and in providing "natural alternatives" that is where you come in. Just be honest because if you are not it will come back and bite you in the butt lol. Especially when dealing with LHCF because we are soo passionate about our hair it's not something that we can just take and move on with.


ITA aaaaaannddd......
 Taking the whole whip up a batch at home out of the equation;  how about I have the right to know what the hell I'm putting in my hair or on my body?!  Post the ingredient list!!


----------



## hurricane (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow...this is an intense thread. I really don't know of any natural ingredient that can straighten out new growth. Am I the only one? I have to do some research.


----------



## patient1 (Jan 6, 2009)

More than likely she's protecting her product from other companies not individuals. If she released the ingredients before it was protected another company could swoop down on the formula, patent it themselves and stop HER from producing it. The business of legal ownership is just that dirty.

There's a family legend about an ancestor selling the recipe for Jiffy cornbread for a dollar. So perhaps I'm a bit biased....

p1


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 6, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Wow...this is an intense thread. I really don't know of any natural ingredient that can straighten out new growth. Am I the only one? I have to do some research.


 

AND, that can last for four weeks...


----------



## texasqt (Jan 6, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I've been following this thread because the end of next month I will be 1yr chemical free. I'm currently in braids and know when they come down I've got a mess. SOOOOOO I've been trying to figure out what to do without a relaxer aaannnnndddd _I ordered it yall _  I took the bait, to nosy.
> When it arrives I will definately post the ingredients -if they're listed erplexed (who knows) I can't figure the big secret. Anway only one of us will have wasted her money if it's scam.



Please do update us if you do decide to use it (and only then apply it to a very small section in the back of your head).  Appreciate ya!


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 6, 2009)

Napp said:


> Imma need to see the ingredients....



Hmmm... interesting... subscribing.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 6, 2009)

They advertise on this page at the top under Janellebeauty.com and I could never bring up the link.  Sigh...whuh, another negroprise with insufficient customer soivice?  Double sigh...would be nice to know the ingredients...would be nice if this thing worked without damaging the hair.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still checking out this dubious product.  But I must say, who does the nail tech think her clients are, Chinese aristocracy?  What's with the "ghetto" nails you couldn't scratch your own butt with???


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, I think I'm going to see (email her) the refund policy for this.. my curiosity is getting the best of me..

If they have a money back guarantee, I'll see what it iss
*
The return Policy is this:*

*30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee


If you are not completely satisfied with any Janelle Beauty product, it can be exchanged following its return within 30 days as follows:
Returns for Online Orders
1) Login and go to Review Past Orders in My Account section
2) Select the order that contains the product you want to return and click on RMA.
3) Select "Exchange Product" and in the Comment field specify which product you will be returning if not the entire order. Please include the price of the product you are returning
4) All product returns will result in a Gift Certificate being issued upon receipt of the original product. (Excluding shipping and handling charges).
5) Ship Products with RMA number attached (RMA number is generated once you follow the steps above) to Janelle Beauty at: 20A Northwest Blvd #151 Nashua, NH 03063 *

*Meaning, I will not get my money back - just credit*

and for a limited time, it's free shipping.. what should I do   I wanna know the ingredients so baaadddd


----------



## msa (Jan 6, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> They advertise on this page at the top under Janellebeauty.com and I could never bring up the link. * Sigh...whuh, another negroprise with insufficient customer service?*  Double sigh...would be nice to know the ingredients...would be nice if this thing worked without damaging the hair.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a Keratin Infusion treatment, I'm sure of it.  This is what she wrote on Facebook:


Janelle Beauty wrote
at 5:32pm on December 18th, 2008
Hi Nicole!

Thank you for visiting our page on Facebook! Your question is an awesome one..and the answer is NO...Diva Smooth does not chemically alter you hair..it actually repairs any damage and acts as a barrier for heat so that when you do apply heat your hair is lustrously smooth and straight. If you want to wear your hair curly or in a fro you just style it that way - most likely you will let it air-dry. There is absolutely no chemicals, therefore no chemical alteration of the hair. You gain versatility to go from straight to fro and from fro to straight whenever you desire! The greatest benefit I have found in using the product is that my hair is at its healthiest....regardless of what style I choose for the day.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> It's a Keratin Infusion treatment, I'm sure of it. This is what she wrote on Facebook:
> 
> 
> Janelle Beauty wrote
> ...


 

Friday will be here soon enough.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 6, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Wow...this is an intense thread. I really don't know of any natural ingredient that can straighten out new growth. Am I the only one? I have to do some research.


 
KERATIN!!!!


----------



## Rei (Jan 7, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> here are a couple of articles regarding rio....
> 
> http://www.productliabilitylawyer.c.../Hair-Relaxers-Destroyed-After-Consumers.html
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ANSWERS/ANS00620.html


:burning: oh my god! i'm glad I've never never used this!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Rei said:


> :burning: oh my god! i'm glad I've never never used this!


 

  I know.... It is awful... The FDA does not give a HOOT in HELL about our hair, etc...
So - the last people I trust is them.


----------



## ccd (Jan 7, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> what is the password?




Where's the fotki  COme on you can't tease me like that.....Deep Conditioner!!  and no sharing

Now give it up wheres the fotki


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

ccd said:


> Where's the fotki COme on you can't tease me like that.....Deep Conditioner!! and no sharing
> 
> Now give it up wheres the fotki


 

My Fotki is closed at the moment.... I am working on a blog.


----------



## ccd (Jan 7, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> My Fotki is closed at the moment.... I am working on a blog.




ooooohhhhh ok


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I don't know that is starting to sound like that "natural" hair straightening stuff back in the days in the infomercials, I forget the name of it. In the infomercials people were eating it to show how "natural" it was.....well come to find out it caused people who used it hair to fall out....natural eh? I guess we have to capture this stuff, we work to hard to grow and maintain our hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> Yeah I don't know that is starting to sound like that "natural" hair straightening stuff back in the days in the infomercials, I forget the name of it. In the infomercials people were eating it to show how "natural" it was.....well come to find out it caused people who used it hair to fall out....natural eh? I guess we have to capture this stuff, we work to hard to grow and maintain our hair.


 

Yea - Rio.. We discussed it earlier in the thread....

We will see the ingredients soon.....I agree that I have worked to hard for every strand on my head...


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 7, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Yea - Rio.. We discussed it earlier in the thread....
> 
> We will see the ingredients soon.....I agree that I have worked to hard for every strand on my head...


 
OH yeah RIO!!! I remember those informercials. I remember thinking, yeah right. And then the horror stories about jacked up hair came in & off the market.  And  Debbie Allen was pushing that stuff.  I didn't read all the posts, but I did send janelle beauty an email.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> OH yeah RIO!!! I remember those informercials. I remember thinking, yeah right. And then the horror stories about jacked up hair came in & off the market. And Debbie Allen was pushing that stuff. I didn't read all the posts, but I did send janelle beauty an email.


 

Debbie Allen was actually endorsing *Copa*.... that stuff was trash too!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 7, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Debbie Allen was actually endorsing *Copa*.... that stuff was trash too!


 
OK thanks. After I read the posts, and saw Copa I was like thats it! Too funny.  Well I guess we just gotta wait and see if we get an ingredient list.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> OK thanks. After I read the posts, and saw Copa I was like thats it! Too funny. Well I guess we just gotta wait and see if we get an ingredient list.


 

Yes mama....... We will see.

This statement was on Facebook:
_The Diva Smooth product does not contain any sulfates, silicones, petrolatum, mineral oil, protein, keratin or parabens_


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 7, 2009)

This product is suspect.  Natural ingredients can eat your scalp and hair up just like chemically engineered ones.  Nope!   They need a do-over and to come back with a publicized ingredient list.  In the process of patenting. What kind of foolishness????


ETA:  my avi^^^ seems very fitting for this thread.  lol


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 7, 2009)

To the person that ordered it, keep us in the loop as to how it works out for you!


----------



## ajiamarie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm subscribing just to find out what happens.  Please keep us updated!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess my thing is that all of the other ways that I do my Flat Iron treat ( my coconut & Lime ) is that I know it is done in one shampoo. I don't have straight hair after the next shampoo..... And I like that... I know that there is no damage...

But with this - it is sort of...like 4 weeks? Will I have straight hair out of the shower??? _SHOULD_ I have straight hair out of the shower?

I know that Etae Caramel claims to add intense moisture - for an easier flat iron - but I don't use it for that.....

*sigh* - I dunno.....I am not looking to change my curls permanently.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 8, 2009)

hello every one this is DIVA, hello SJ how are you, so pleased you wrote me...


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 8, 2009)

subscribing-my inner Gladys Kravitz needs to know...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> hello every one this is DIVA, hello SJ how are you, so pleased you wrote me...


 

 HI there!!!

Please - let us know more about the product!!!!

How is it used????


----------



## msa (Jan 8, 2009)

SUBSCRIBING


 diva in the houuuuuuuuuuuuuse.


----------



## msa (Jan 8, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Yes mama....... We will see.
> 
> This statement was on Facebook:
> _The Diva Smooth product does not contain any sulfates, silicones, petrolatum, mineral oil, protein, keratin or parabens_



Then what does it have? Serious question.


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 8, 2009)

not surprised at all that she is a member


----------



## msa (Jan 8, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> not surprised at all that she is a member




according to the screen name she's currently using, she just joined *side eye*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

msa said:


> according to the screen name she's currently using, she just joined *side eye*


 

Yup - She joined after I asked her to.... Apparently - LHCF is still unknown out there.....

I told her that we are TOUGH  Informed Consumers  BUT LOVING!!!!!!!!!

So let's be nice everyone!!!!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 8, 2009)

YES THIS IS ME,


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

msa said:


> Then what does it have? Serious question.


 

Hopefully - she will kindly advise


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 8, 2009)

OK. We will be nice Tell her to bring the goods! We want the ingrediants.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 8, 2009)

OK I'M STILL LEARNING THIS SITE SO YALL REALLY NEED TO HELP ME HERE.....HAHAHAHA OK SO LET THE QUESTIONS ROLL


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> *OK. We will be nice* Tell her to bring the goods! We want the ingrediants.


 

 

OK - DIVA - You are UP!!!!
Tell us all about the product!!!!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 8, 2009)

OK SO HOW DO I ANSWER ALL OF YALL'S QUESTIONS HOW THE HECK DO YALL KEEP UP WITH EACH OTHER IN HERE ( MY GOODNESS )


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for coming Vanessa9052. We are intense but nice and will be very supportive. We really like hair products but, we are very selective. Some use only natural products, most just want something that does what it says it will. We realize everything is not for everybody.

So we all want to know what is in Diva Smooth? These are some very educated ladies when it comes to hair so just break it down for us.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 8, 2009)

THANKS OK SJ


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> OK SO HOW DO I ANSWER ALL OF YALL'S QUESTIONS HOW THE HECK DO YALL KEEP UP WITH EACH OTHER IN HERE ( MY GOODNESS )


 



First we should say 

And then say - we are kind of used to all of this... 

So - Please help us all out...
here are my questions:

How is this used? Instructions...........

How does my hair stay STRAIGHT for 4 weeks with this product???

Ingredients - so that we can be informed eco freindly consumers... Some people don't care - But I do.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 9, 2009)

Did she abandon ship?  Anxiously awaiting a reply!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Did she abandon ship? Anxiously awaiting a reply!


 

It is all good - We are all anxiously waiting!


----------



## jennboo (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL hilarious. 

I highly suggest that folks engage in a bit of critical thinking here.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

First ley me say this to all of you.  I can see where everyone is coming from, trust me I do.  But I was deeply hurt when I read some of these posts, as well as my children.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Please feel free to ask me questions


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Any questions for me?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Make sure and keep your hair moisturized at the roots


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Is anyone here?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> It is all good - We are all anxiously waiting!


Whenever you guys are ready


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Questions?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't see anyone


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm still here


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 9, 2009)

what happened???? Didi we scare her? I hope not.


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 9, 2009)

you may need to refesh your page to get all of the post.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> FIRST LET ME SAY THIS TO ALL OF YOU. I CAN SEE WHERE YOU ALL ARE COMING FROM TRUST ME I DO... BUT I WAS REAL HURT WHEN I READ THE POST THAT WERE PUT ON THIS SITE..AS WELL AS MY CHILDREN..LET ME GIVE YOU SOME BACK GROUND ON ME AND WHY I CAME UP WITH MY BABY THE ( DIVASMOOTH ) I WAS A RAPE VICTOM AT THE AGE OF FIVE, WENT INTO FOSTER CARE BY THE AGE OF 13, FOLLOWED MY MOTHER'S FOOT STEPS AND GOT ON WAL-FARE HAD 9 KIDS AND KNEW THAT WAS NOT THE LIFE FOR ME TO BE ON WAL-FARE SO I WENT TO HAIR SCHOOL AND CAME UP WITH THE DIVASMOOTH..BEING A MOTHER OF 5 GIRLS I DIDNT WANT TO KEEP PUTTING RELAXERS IN THERE HAIR SO GIVING BIRTH TO THE DIVASMOOTH WAS A WAY OUT OF A BAD LIFE FOR ME AS WELL AS MY CHILDREN...THIS WAS OUR TURNING POINT IN LIFE..I WANTED BETTER FOR MY SELF AND MY BABIES SO DIVASMOOTH WAS BORN...80% OF MY CLIENTS USE THE DIVASMOOTH AND THATS ALL THEY USE..NO MORE RELAXERS BECAUSE OVER TIME RELAXERS CHANGE THE HAIR AS WE ALL KNOW..THE DIVASMOOTH IS NOT A RELAXER IN WAY , SHAPE OR FORM...I HAVE NO PROBLEM TELLING WHAT IS IN MY DIVASMOOTH. BUT WHAT I DO HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IS PEOPLE TYRING TO TAKE WHAT I WORKED SO HARD FOR...SO MANY TEARS WENT INTO THIS..SO MANY LONG HOURS AWAY FROM MY KIDS WENT INTO THIS. SO I HOPE YOU SEE NOW WHY I DONT JUST TELL PEOPLE WHAT IS IN MY DIVASMOOTH....I WILL TELL YOU THIS EVERYTHING IN MY DIVASMOOTH IS IN ORGANIC SECTION AT YOUR LOCAL FOOD STORE.....


 

Wow..... I am stunned by this story..... I am so sorry that crazy people said mean things here....

This is certainley not personal for me... I want black women to succeed in hair Businesses!!!

But - we are also informed consumers. Thanks for sharing your story!!!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

Who is Janelle?  What are the ingredients in your product? 


I would kindly advise you to slow down on here, the board can get rough for newbies.

Why does your site say you are located in NH, but here you say you are in VA?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't understand how to use this board, that's why I do hair and not computers


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> FIRST LET ME SAY THIS TO ALL OF YOU. I CAN SEE WHERE YOU ALL ARE COMING FROM TRUST ME I DO... BUT I WAS REAL HURT WHEN I READ THE POST THAT WERE PUT ON THIS SITE..AS WELL AS MY CHILDREN..LET ME GIVE YOU SOME BACK GROUND ON ME AND WHY I CAME UP WITH MY BABY THE ( DIVASMOOTH ) I WAS A RAPE VICTOM AT THE AGE OF FIVE, WENT INTO FOSTER CARE BY THE AGE OF 13, FOLLOWED MY MOTHER'S FOOT STEPS AND GOT ON WAL-FARE HAD 9 KIDS AND KNEW THAT WAS NOT THE LIFE FOR ME TO BE ON WAL-FARE SO I WENT TO HAIR SCHOOL AND CAME UP WITH THE DIVASMOOTH..BEING A MOTHER OF 5 GIRLS I DIDNT WANT TO KEEP PUTTING RELAXERS IN THERE HAIR SO GIVING BIRTH TO THE DIVASMOOTH WAS A WAY OUT OF A BAD LIFE FOR ME AS WELL AS MY CHILDREN...THIS WAS OUR TURNING POINT IN LIFE..I WANTED BETTER FOR MY SELF AND MY BABIES SO DIVASMOOTH WAS BORN...80% OF MY CLIENTS USE THE DIVASMOOTH AND THATS ALL THEY USE..NO MORE RELAXERS BECAUSE OVER TIME RELAXERS CHANGE THE HAIR AS WE ALL KNOW..THE DIVASMOOTH IS NOT A RELAXER IN WAY , SHAPE OR FORM...I HAVE NO PROBLEM TELLING WHAT IS IN MY DIVASMOOTH. BUT WHAT I DO HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IS PEOPLE TYRING TO TAKE WHAT I WORKED SO HARD FOR...SO MANY TEARS WENT INTO THIS..SO MANY LONG HOURS AWAY FROM MY KIDS WENT INTO THIS. SO I HOPE YOU SEE NOW WHY I DONT JUST TELL PEOPLE WHAT IS IN MY DIVASMOOTH....I WILL TELL YOU THIS EVERYTHING IN MY DIVASMOOTH IS IN ORGANIC SECTION AT YOUR LOCAL FOOD STORE.....




Hiya!

First, I'm glad you came to the forum since we're all interested in your product. Just a bit of internet etiquette, don't type in all caps, it's considered yelling. Also, while people on LHCF can be really nice, they can also be really mean, so I would suggest not putting all your business out there in the future.

Here's a thread that may be helpful to you and will aquaint you with LHCF:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255441

Other than that, know that the ladies here can be critical. So this is not for the faint of heart. If you have any questions please feel free to pm me.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> THIS IS SO CRAZY IM SO READY TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS BUT I DONT SEE YALL DO YALL SE ME...SEE THIS IS WHY I DO HAIR AND NOT COMPUTERS



Refresh (usually F5) your page so that you can see as people post. It's not instantaneous like AIM.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Janelle Beauty is the company that picked up my product Diva Smooth.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Who is Janelle? What are the ingredients in your product?
> 
> 
> I would kindly advise you to slow down on here, the board can get rough for newbies.
> ...


 

Diva and Janelle are two Different people.....

Diva - is in VA

The Company that sells the product is Janelle Beauty is NH


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

opp's my bad lol


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 9, 2009)

ok. thank you.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes i am DIVA, and janellbeauty is the company that picked it up and they send it all over the world


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> JANELLE BEAUTY IS THE COMPANY WHO PICKED UP MY DIVASMOOTH...WALFARE IS LETTING SOCIAL SERVICE TAKE CARE OF YOU... FOOD STAMPS AND THINGS LIKE THAT..LIVING ON THE STATE.... IF I POST MY INGRE. THE WHOLE WORLD WILL SEE BUT YOU CAN ASK ME WHAT EVER YOU WANT AND THAT IS LEAVING ME OPEN FOR PEOPLE TO TAKE IT OR COPY IT.....I WILL TELL YOU THIS THE MAIN THING IN IT IS HONEY.......


 

Thanks for the clarification....
Honey is AWESOME!!!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont mind telling my story,, my story just says no matter what you go through in life.. your dreams are never to far from you reach.....


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

After applying the Divasmooth, can the person wash the hair (say once a week) and still keep it smooth for 4 weeks or would the diva smooth has to be reapply with every wash?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes honey is a life saver, it is good for so many things...hair being one of them. when you use honey in your hair it grabs so much dirt off the hair


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> JANELLE BEAUTY IS THE COMPANY WHO PICKED UP MY DIVASMOOTH...*WALFARE IS LETTING SOCIAL SERVICE TAKE CARE OF YOU... FOOD STAMPS AND THINGS LIKE THAT..LIVING ON THE STATE....* IF I POST MY INGRE. THE WHOLE WORLD WILL SEE BUT YOU CAN ASK ME WHAT EVER YOU WANT AND THAT IS LEAVING ME OPEN FOR PEOPLE TO TAKE IT OR COPY IT.....I WILL TELL YOU THIS THE MAIN THING IN IT IS HONEY.......




I'm saying this with all the love in the world...if you feel that is what welfare is, you need to keep it to yourself. No tax payer (and possible consumer of your product) can read that and not be offended.

Anyway, as far the product and answering questions...I really think you need to sit down and decide exactly how much you want to reveal. And, more importanly, how you are going to convey that information to us. You do not want to turn people off from your product by insulting them or not having all of your stuff together. Ideally, you should have an answer for every question and be completely knowledgeable about your product, its uses, and its intended affects on our hair.


Take some time, learn more about the forum, figure out how you want to present yourself and your product (both are equally important) and then come back when you're truly ready.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes you will still have Divasmooth in your hair...after you shampoo it...this is how it works


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok let me put that in another way....i think your taking it wrong...i was answering a question from another girl....she asked me what it was...and i told her my view on it and what i went through and how i made it through.......sorry if you took it the wrong way....


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

Does your product work equally well for all hair type. From my experience these type of products tend to work better the looser your curl is already is. What about individuals with course undefined pattern like a 4b or 4c. Do you have any before an after pictures for those hair type?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> ok let me put that in another way....i think your taking it wrong...i was answering a question from another girl....she asked me what it was...and i told her my view on it and what i went through and how i made it through.......sorry if you took it the wrong way....



Let me apologize.  I was being a little snippy with my question about wal-fare.  I really have a major problem with business people making spelling errors and the like when they are promoting their products.  

I don't think that these posts are going to portray you or your products in the way you would hope.  Please also keep in mind that when people websearch your product, these pages will come up.  You can always go back and edit your previous posts.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

when you use the divasmooth in your hair. you do not need to keep doing it every time you shampoo...you will be able to tell from your roots when its time to do it again... you put in the divasmooth for thick hair leave it on for about 40 min. for fine hair leave on about 30 min. then shampoo out go in and condi. rins. blow dry and use a drop of oil then flat iron then your done


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes thank you


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes it is for all hair types


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

no problem.. i am here because i was told i could be of some help.......i am just tryin to help with some questions that all.  thanks


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> when you use the divasmooth in your hair. you do not need to keep doing it every time you shampoo...you will be able to tell from your roots when its time to do it again... you put in the divasmooth for thick hair leave it on for about 40 min. for fine hair leave on about 30 min. then shampoo out go in and condi. rins. blow dry and use a drop of oil then flat iron then your done



Hi Diva. Thank you for answering questions.  If someone has very kinky hair, will it make it straight after you wash it out? Or does it take a few applications to get it straight?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Diva Smooth is applied, rinse, wash and condition.  The more you use it the healthier your hair becomes.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> ok let me put that in another way....i think your taking it wrong...i was answering a question from another girl....she asked me what it was...and i told her my view on it and what i went through and how i made it through.......sorry if you took it the wrong way....



I think it's fine to share your story, but this is not the best place to do it. Especially because everything you share will be judged by those who are thinking about buying your product. I'm not saying it's wrong or right, just that it may negatively affect how people think about you and your product.



sunshinelady said:


> Let me apologize.  I was being a little snippy with my question about wal-fare.  *I really have a major problem with business people making spelling errors and the like when they are promoting their products.  *



When you are promoting a business, spelling and grammar errors are unacceptable. It makes you look uneducated and lazy. What do you think people will think of your product when you don't take the time to use spell check? 



sunshinelady said:


> *I don't think that these posts are going to portray you or your products in the way you would hope.*  Please also keep in mind that when people websearch your product, these pages will come up.  You can always go back and edit your previous posts.



I agree completely. Vanessa, take some time and pull it all together and then come back and post when you have all the information. Look at all the questions in this thread, take your time answering them (type it out somewhere), and then come back and post the answers in the thread.



vanessa9052 said:


> when you use the divasmooth in your hair. you do not need to keep doing it every time you shampoo...*you will be able to tell from your roots when its time to do it again*... you put in the divasmooth for thick hair leave it on for about 40 min. for fine hair leave on about 30 min. then shampoo out go in and condi. rins. blow dry and use a drop of oil then flat iron then your done



See, this is my issue. It's changing the hair so much that the texture of your roots will be different from the texture of the hair that the producted was used on? The only time I've heard of having "new growth" that is a different texture is when someone has a relaxer. This makes me very wary.


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> when you use the divasmooth in your hair. you do not need to keep doing it every time you shampoo...you will be able to tell from your roots when its time to do it again... you put in the divasmooth for thick hair leave it on for about 40 min. for fine hair leave on about 30 min. then shampoo out go in and condi. rins. blow dry and use a drop of oil then flat iron then your done



So when I reapply it 4 weeks later, I'd only have to apply the product on the new growth?


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I've been following this thread because the end of next month I will be 1yr chemical free. I'm currently in braids and know when they come down I've got a mess. SOOOOOO I've been trying to figure out what to do without a relaxer aaannnnndddd _I ordered it yall _ I took the bait, to nosy.
> When it arrives I will definately post the ingredients -if they're listed erplexed (who knows) I can't figure the big secret. Anway only one of us will have wasted her money if it's scam.


 
Good job and Thank you!  All this debating ingredients and stuff is irritating.  I just want to know if anyone has tried it.  Ingredients are important, but just because we don't know yet doesn't mean this is like RIO.  I mean wow, what if it actually works?  What if it doesn't break your hair and it grows down your back?  Yes we should always be careful of scams but geez...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

the divasmooth is really for body and bounce...girl it gives you so much bounch...after you shampoo it out go ahead and flat iron it using just a drop of oil ( a drop ) because to much oil will take away from the body you will have once your done


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

if you want to wait four weeks , you can...but when you go back in and do it again you can put it all over you hair ... keep in mind it is chemical-free so you don't need to just do your new growth...it is safe to use all over thanks


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

let me fix what i was saying -  you dont need to just use it on your new growth - let me fix my spelling sorry girls


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Good job and Thank you!  All this debating ingredients and stuff is irritating.  I just want to know if anyone has tried it.*  Ingredients are important, but just because we don't know yet doesn't mean this is like RIO.  I mean wow, what if it actually works?*  What if it doesn't break your hair and it grows down your back?  Yes we should always be careful of scams but geez...



Once bitten, twice shy.

There have been numerous products in the past that claimed to be all natural relaxers that caused people's hair to fall out. 

But, there isn't a marketed product that I know of that is all natural and can actually straighten hair. 

So the ingredients do matter. If it does work then it'll be revolutionary. If it doesn't work hopefully the worst that can happen is something that can be remedied by a couple of good DC's and some TLC. We investigate ERRYTHANG on LHCF. This is no different.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

thank you.......


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for coming to the forum - and letting us know how it works....


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes you are right....i so wish one of you lived near me so i could show you because seeing is believing...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> thank you....but i see what all the fuss is about....but your not gonna call MAC and ask them what is in there lip stick...and get an answer... but if it is bought then you will see on the side what is in it....but i feel them it's fine...


 

I am sure you understand that here - we love our hair... Clearly!!!!

So - we will always try to care for it as much as humanly possible....

Again - Thanks for coming to the forum, and answering questions!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

how about you buy it - better yet i will send you one for free, I will even overnight it to you...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> yes you are right....i so wish one of you lived near me so i could show you because seeing is believing...


 

ANYONE live in VA?????


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks girl


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> how about you buy it better yet i will send you one for free, i will even over night it to you...


 

Wha??? Girl - you should not say that on the internet...... you will have a MILLLION takers!


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> how about you buy it better yet i will send you one for free, i will even over night it to you...



That's great but...



samanthajones67 said:


> Wha??? Girl - you should not say that on the internet...... *you will have a MILLLION takers!*



You're gonna go broke doing that. Do you have sample sizes? Maybe you can send those for free or a couple dollars? That way you don't put yourself out of business before you even begin.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

only one this time


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm not sure i can do that....



You're gonna go broke doing that. Do you have sample sizes? Maybe you can send those for free or a couple dollars? That way you don't put yourself out of business before you even begin.[/quote]


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> That's great but...
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna go broke doing that. Do you have sample sizes? Maybe you can send those for free or a couple dollars? That way you don't put yourself out of business before you even begin.


 

That's what I love about LHCF, we look out for each other in every aspect.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Let me know when you are ready to try.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm here still


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

So any last questions before I leave?


----------



## ajcharle (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

sure thing sounds good to me


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> There have been numerous products in the past that claimed to be all natural relaxers that caused people's hair to fall out.
> 
> ...


 

Yes ingredients are important but for goodness sake, I just read this extremely long thread and all I really want to know is if it works and maintains healthy hair.  This forum is so helpful but sometimes we focus on ridiculous stuff like mineral oil, petroleum, etc....

We have been hurt in the past yes, but that doesn't mean we should scare people away from a product just because we don't have the recipe.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodnight ladies, 
Thanks for having me here!

Diva


----------



## winnettag (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you both for stopping by!


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Yes ingredients are important but for goodness sake, I just read this extremely long thread and all I really want to know is if it works and maintains healthy hair.  This forum is so helpful but sometimes we focus on ridiculous stuff like mineral oil, petroleum, etc....



For some people mineral oil and petroleum is not ridiculous. Some of us want nothing to do with it, so it's important to us that we know the ingredients in a product. If there were high concentrations of baking soda and ACV in it, I'd want to know that too so that I didn't jack up my hair.

Nobody knew anything about the product. I'm sure if someone had come in and posted all the ingredients there would have been no debate. If it was something I didn't want to use because of the ingredients I would have kept my mouth shut because I know exactly how the conversation would have ended.



PGirl said:


> We have been hurt in the past yes, but that doesn't mean we should scare people away from a product just because we don't have the recipe.




I really don't think anybody was trying to scare anyone off. We all like to be informed. People ask a trillion questions about every new technique and product that's introduced. This is nothing new.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> Goodnight ladies, I've been told my agent will answer further questions in the future.  If you want to reach me personally, please contact me at my myspace page.
> 
> Thanks for having me here!
> 
> Diva




Thanks for joining and answering questions!


----------



## africa (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow...maybe I'm just tired but some of these posts are a bit much for me. 

 She was kind enough to come on here to talk about her product, then she gets criticized for sharing her life story, how she said what she said, her spelling mistakes, her business sense (and whatever else) then gets told to come back after she gets herself together.  I don't know why she couldn't have been pm'd about some of these concerns. 

 So what if she has spelling mistakes? If we take her life history at face value, her starting her own company as a mother whose been through all that is a marvelous accomplishment in and of itself.  Sure its not good business to have your self represented on a board like that for the first time, but she obviously didn't even know about LHCF and even how to post.  I am sure she would have reconsidered if she knew the scope of this board.  Of course it may lower her credibility for some, but why underscore that (among other things) for the whole world to see when as was said, this site will probably pop up when people google it.  Again, if the concern is really to help her promote herself better, it would have been wiser and more tactful to send her a pm.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and can ultimately post whatever they want.  In my opinion, the line between being helpful and condescending was crossed too many times.  

      - Goodnight.


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> For some people mineral oil and petroleum is not ridiculous. Some of us want nothing to do with it, so it's important to us that we know the ingredients in a product. If there were high concentrations of baking soda and ACV in it, I'd want to know that too so that I didn't jack up my hair.
> 
> Nobody knew anything about the product. I'm sure if someone had come in and posted all the ingredients there would have been no debate. If it was something I didn't want to use because of the ingredients I would have kept my mouth shut because I know exactly how the conversation would have ended.
> 
> ...


 
I agree that it's important to be informed but trust me, there are alot of people who won't even try this product now after reading 20 pages of ingredient controversy.  Don't get me wrong, I don't want anyone to have a bad hair experience, but I guess I just got tired of reading what seems really negative to me.

Ya'll had me scared to death of mineral oil too.  Until, I realized that my hair thrives with products like Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and it's got the bad stuff right there at the top....yet my hair is growing like weeds now....

Again, I don't want to be unpopular here...I just can't wait to see if it works and doesn't cause damage.  I am hopeful...sorry...


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> I agree that it's important to be informed but trust me, there are alot of people who won't even try this product now after reading 20 pages of ingredient controversy.  Don't get me wrong, I don't want anyone to have a bad hair experience, but I guess I just got tired of reading what seems really negative to me.
> 
> Ya'll had me scared to death of mineral oil too.  Until, I realized that my hair thrives with products like Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and it's got the bad stuff right there at the top....yet my hair is growing like weeds now....
> 
> Again, I don't want to be unpopular here...I just can't wait to see if it works and doesn't cause damage.  I am hopeful...sorry...



PG I feel you girl. Everybody has to do what works for them. And if this works for some people, great! And do not worry about being "unpopular". Say what you want to say. We all learn from these discussions.

P.S. Change your settings to 40 posts per page. That way you'll only have 5 pages instead of 20.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Yes ingredients are important but for goodness sake, I just read this extremely long thread and all I really want to know is if it works and maintains healthy hair. This forum is so helpful but sometimes we focus on *ridiculous stuff like mineral oil, petroleum, etc....*
> 
> We have been hurt in the past yes, but that doesn't mean we should scare people away from a product just because we don't have the recipe.


 

For me - and for many on the forum These are not ridiculous...so - I am grateful to be INFORMED. No one wants the recipe. We want what we get when we go to any cosmetic company, etc.... information.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

africa said:


> Wow...maybe I'm just tired but some of these posts are a bit much for me.
> 
> She was kind enough to come on here to talk about her product, then she gets criticized for sharing her life story, how she said what she said, her spelling mistakes, her business sense (and whatever else) then gets told to come back after she gets herself together.  I don't know why she couldn't have been pm'd about some of these concerns.
> 
> ...




I posted because it appeared to ME that she was sabotaging herself by not having had a plan together before she appeared here. She was shooting herself in the foot. Business is brutal and based on the posts in this thread alone her credibility may be completely shot. 

People are going to tell the truth and not sugar coat it. Spelling mistakes, incorrect grammar, and incomplete or insufficient answers about YOUR OWN PRODUCT will cause people to avoid buying your products. And as a mother of 9 children, she cannot afford for her product to fail because of negative word of mouth that could have been avoided.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> For some people mineral oil and petroleum is not ridiculous. Some of us want nothing to do with it, so it's important to us that we know the ingredients in a product. If there were high concentrations of baking soda and ACV in it, I'd want to know that too so that I didn't jack up my hair.
> 
> Nobody knew anything about the product. I'm sure if someone had come in and posted all the ingredients there would have been no debate. If it was something I didn't want to use because of the ingredients I would have kept my mouth shut because I know exactly how the conversation would have ended.
> 
> ...


 

 THANK YOU. I will not change my stance on this. I read a gazillion posts... and do not comment - Because I won't USE the *crap. ( some people swear by stuff here - that will never touch my head. )*

In fact - if the ingredient listing had been available... We would not have this post.....I Don't care if it says or claims natural - I will again say - 

*RIO and COPA were proof that people should have known what was going on.....before they put in on their heads....*

For the few that are vocal here - there are 100 women reading and lurking...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> I posted because it appeared to ME that she was sabotaging herself by not having had a plan together before she appeared here. She was shooting herself in the foot. Business is brutal and based on the posts in this thread alone her credibility may be completely shot.
> 
> *People are going to tell the truth and not sugar coat it.* Spelling mistakes, incorrect grammar, and incomplete or insufficient answers about YOUR OWN PRODUCT will cause people to avoid buying your products. And as a mother of 9 children, she cannot afford for her business sense and her product to fail because of negative word of mouth that could have been avoided.


 

*LHCF - Does not sugar coat anything*. 


I saw AWFUL posts about Hairveda ( shipping issues,etc) Now - Because so many people LOVE BJ on this board, that member got ripped a new one....

But - What if no one knew BJ? Then what? It may have been like this thread.

AWFUL things were said about this poor woman, Diva..... she is doing something positive.... 

I - am like most people here. BLUNT. I want to be informed. It is not personal.... It isn't about Diva. It is about a product.....
But - there is no need to be mean or cruel.

AFTER ALL... We don't know who is lurking the boards.


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> For me - and for many on the forum These are not ridiculous...so - I am grateful to be INFORMED. No one wants the recipe. We want what we get when we go to any cosmetic company, etc.... information.


 
Geezz...I want you to be informed...

I was just trying to make a point with the mineral oil comment.  I really could make a long list of things that people on here say are "bad" that work for me but that would be a different thread. 

I really just didn't like to see the direction the thread went and that is the only reason I spoke up.

BTW.. If you read back through the thread there was someone saying they wanted the recipe. (I'm just telling you because you mentioned it)


----------



## **Jade** (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> ANYONE live in VA?????


 
I do and I'd be willing be a tester


ETA: Mabye.....it depends on what's in it...


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> I posted because it appeared to ME that she was sabotaging herself by not having had a plan together before she appeared here. She was shooting herself in the foot. Business is brutal and based on the posts in this thread alone her credibility may be completely shot.
> 
> People are going to tell the truth and not sugar coat it. Spelling mistakes, incorrect grammar, and incomplete or insufficient answers about YOUR OWN PRODUCT will cause people to avoid buying your products. And as a mother of 9 children, she cannot afford for her product to fail because of negative word of mouth that could have been avoided.



I agree with you.  I also think that our comments were very kind considering that it appeared that she was looking for a fight at first and meant to be helpful.  She did not need to share those personal details.  Plus, she clearly did not know how to use the board, so why would we PM her at that point?  But, I will say that her website is very well done.  

Maybe the mods will make this thread disappear.  If I were Vanessa or the OP, I would ask for that or at least move it to the Vendor Review Forum which is not public.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 9, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I agree with you.  *I also think that our comments were very kind* considering that it appeared that she was looking for a fight at first and meant to be helpful.  She did not need to share those personal details.  Plus, she clearly did not know how to use the board, so why would we PM her at that point?  But, I will say that her website is very well done.
> 
> Maybe the mods will make this thread disappear.  If I were Vanessa or the OP, I would ask for that or at least move it to the Vendor Review Forum which is not public.



Not so much . We already were hostile towards this idea before she even came online. When she did, I mean if my mom came on a forum she wouldn't know what the heck was going on either you know? I don't think she knew what her forum presence could do for her product good or bad. She is just an old school head who figured she could come on here and answer a few questions and things would be straight. Not expecting people to use the standard forum format (ie. straight coming out your face being rude and saying things you know you would never have said to anyone in person) and of course she took it personal as one only could. Not everyone was being arms, but please don't say if you were in her position you would have taken the tones and comments towards you in any way other than a hurtful way. Through it all I mean, she got hot but she tried to be easy afterwards. Also take into consideration she must not know so much about the internet that she thinks that if she posts the ingredients, not even the recipe but just the ingredient list that some wicked person is going to up and take over her enterprise. To be honest, if it really works and is 100% safe as well as natural.......... someone probably would try that still. I want to know the ingredients because like someone else said, I put a lot of work into my hair and I won't put just anything in it. The mineral oil thing is a totally different story, because mineral oil is debatable. If this thing is hazardous like those other natural relaxers, NO ONE should use it. Period. I don't see anything wrong with us wanting to make an educated decision. If I go on LUSH's website, I see a full outline of their supposed "natural" soaps. Some people use them and are happy, and if I see an ingredient in there that I haven't had success with, it is my perogative to purchase it or not. Plain and simple. Why shouldn't I be able to do that with this?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> *Not so much . We already were hostile towards this idea before she even came online. When she did, I mean if my mom came on a forum she wouldn't know what the heck was going on either you know? I don't think she knew what her forum presence could do for her product good or bad. She is just an old school head who figured she could come on here and answer a few questions and things would be straight. Not expecting people to use the standard forum format (ie. straight coming out your face being rude and saying things you know you would never have said to anyone in person) and of course she took it personal as one only could. Not everyone was being arms, but please don't say if you were in her position you would have taken the tones and comments towards you in any way other than a hurtful way. Through it all I mean, she got hot but she tried to be easy afterwards.
> *
> Also take into consideration she must not know so much about the internet that she thinks that if she posts the ingredients, not even the recipe but just the ingredient list that some wicked person is going to up and take over her enterprise. To be honest, if it really works and is 100% safe as well as natural.......... someone probably would try that still.
> 
> I want to know the ingredients because like someone else said, I put a lot of work into my hair and I won't put just anything in it. The mineral oil thing is a totally different story, because mineral oil is debatable. If this thing is hazardous like those other natural relaxers, NO ONE should use it. Period. I don't see anything wrong with us wanting to make an educated decision. If I go on LUSH's website, I see a full outline of their supposed "natural" soaps. Some people use them and are happy, and if I see an ingredient in there that I haven't had success with, it is my perogative to purchase it or not. Plain and simple. Why shouldn't I be able to do that with this?




That's a really long response, so I am only responding the part that referred to my post.  I didn't read the entire thread, so I missed the post about her hair being jacked up, which was clearly out of line.  However, once she got here, I think people were very tame comparatively.  Maybe you haven't been here long enough to see the past roastings.  I would have said those things to her on good principle and I did apologize if it came off snippy.  

Now, as far as I can see so far, most of the people who cared about the ingredients and talked whatever other trash have not come back in the thread.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 9, 2009)

I joined just a few months after you lol, so I don't know what I really missed... I'm just imagining it from her perspective and I really think some of the comments towards her were condescending and like another person said, if they were really with her in mind, could have been addressed in a private message instead of carding her in front of everyone like that. I don't remember but I think it was even you who made the "Walfare" comment. You must have realized afterwards how that came across didn't you because you felt reason to apologize for it right?


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Not so much . We already were hostile towards this idea before she even came online. When she did, I mean if my mom came on a forum she wouldn't know what the heck was going on either you know? I don't think she knew what her forum presence could do for her product good or bad. She is just an old school head who figured she could come on here and answer a few questions and things would be straight. Not expecting people to use the standard forum format (ie. straight coming out your face being rude and saying things you know you would never have said to anyone in person) and of course she took it personal as one only could. Not everyone was being arms, but please don't say if you were in her position you would have taken the tones and comments towards you in any way other than a hurtful way. Through it all I mean, she got hot but she tried to be easy afterwards. Also take into consideration she must not know so much about the internet that she thinks that if she posts the ingredients, not even the recipe but just the ingredient list that some wicked person is going to up and take over her enterprise. To be honest, if it really works and is 100% safe as well as natural.......... someone probably would try that still. I want to know the ingredients because like someone else said, I put a lot of work into my hair and I won't put just anything in it. The mineral oil thing is a totally different story, because mineral oil is debatable. If this thing is hazardous like those other natural relaxers, NO ONE should use it. Period. I don't see anything wrong with us wanting to make an educated decision. If I go on LUSH's website, I see a full outline of their supposed "natural" soaps. Some people use them and are happy, and if I see an ingredient in there that I haven't had success with, it is my perogative to purchase it or not. Plain and simple. Why shouldn't I be able to do that with this?


 
I don't think some people gave her a chance. I do agree that she was not prepared and should have presented herself in a more professional manner (because she was representing her product). But after she came here, reading the entire thread, reading how people wanted the ingredients so that they could replicate it, I can understand her coming here with her guard up. 

I was trying to ask questions about the product but my laptop was acting up. From the little she said, I decided to wait and see how it works for others who decided to try it.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

You sure did.  Nonetheless, I've seen worse.  Yes, which is why I edited it quickly and apologized.  The point was the same. And, I would have likely said it to her, but that's just me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Geezz...I want you to be informed...
> 
> I was just trying to make a point with the mineral oil comment. I really could make a long list of things that people on here say are "bad" that work for me but that would be a different thread.
> 
> ...


 
 You are right... I did say that.... I don't want her propietary information, though.....


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay I am not really into the negative energy on this thread.

But, I think I may try this products. 

I already know, considering my habits over the past few years, that I have spent plenty of $$ on products.  Some bad, some amazing.

Some are products that I cannot live with out and would have never heard of them if I had not been on LHCF.  I mean products and methods that have turned my hair around!

Meanwhile, I have all those products in the PJ graveyard that I wasted money on.

But, you know what, I am okay with that!

I am informed. I know which ingredients are harmful for my hair and skin and I can make better choices than I used to.

I agree that it is not cool that ingredients are not posted. Companies all over post ingredients and I thought it was actually illegal not to make this available to a consumer. (don't get me to lying though)

Most times it is not the ingredients only that make the product, but the method in which they were used to create the product. That is what needs to be protected. People need to know what they are using.

Even still, if the ingredients are on the product I am willing to try it out. I know $40 at this point in the year is nothing compared to what I may be spending over the course of a year.

Plus I would be supporting a black woman in business. I am all for that!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Not so much . We already were hostile towards this idea before she even came online. When she did, I mean if my mom came on a forum she wouldn't know what the heck was going on either you know? I don't think she knew what her forum presence could do for her product good or bad. She is just an old school head who figured she could come on here and answer a few questions and things would be straight. Not expecting people to use the standard forum format (ie. straight coming out your face being rude and saying things you know you would never have said to anyone in person) and of course she took it personal as one only could. Not everyone was being arms, but please don't say if you were in her position you would have taken the tones and comments towards you in any way other than a hurtful way. Through it all I mean, she got hot but she tried to be easy afterwards. Also take into consideration she must not know so much about the internet that she thinks that if she posts the ingredients, not even the recipe but just the ingredient list that some wicked person is going to up and take over her enterprise. To be honest, if it really works and is 100% safe as well as natural.......... someone probably would try that still. I want to know the ingredients because like someone else said, I put a lot of work into my hair and I won't put just anything in it. The mineral oil thing is a totally different story, because mineral oil is debatable. If this thing is hazardous like those other natural relaxers, NO ONE should use it. Period. *I don't see anything wrong with us wanting to make an educated decision.* If I go on LUSH's website, I see a full outline of their supposed "natural" soaps. Some people use them and are happy, and if I see an ingredient in there that I haven't had success with, it is my perogative to purchase it or not. Plain and simple. Why shouldn't I be able to do that with this?


 

That has been the whole story.....

Good news is that someone ordered it here...so we will know soon enough if it works!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> That's a really long response, so I am only responding the part that referred to my post. I didn't read the entire thread, so I missed the post about her hair being jacked up, which was clearly out of line. However, once she got here, I think people were very tame comparatively. Maybe you haven't been here long enough to see the past roastings. I would have said those things to her on good principle and I did apologize if it came off snippy.
> 
> *Now, as far as I can see so far, most of the people who cared about the ingredients and talked whatever other trash have not come back in the thread*.


 

I never left the thread. I was BLUNT. ( not negative, and not personal.... I said... I need ingredients...Otherwise  NO - I won't buy.....Period.) 

Then that started a whole debate. The EVIL comments by OHTER PEOPLE........ Uncalled for.
I wish I had never said a word....But other people said they would not buy it without an ingredient listing either...


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you guys see the video (I did not read this entire thread)
http://www.janellebeauty.com/shop/images_site3/diva/howtoapply.htm

Looks like all the model needed was a decent deep condition, especially on those colored ends.

Her hair BEFORE looked like she woke up from a night of heavy drinking and loving making.   Nothing a little deep conditioning can't fix.

Relaxer alternative?  I don't think so. That woman does not even look like she needs a relaxer, let alone all that heat.  She could have skipped 1 or 2 of those heat applications, if you ask me.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 9, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> You sure did.  Nonetheless, I've seen worse.  Yes, which is why I edited it quickly and apologized.  The point was the same. And, I would have likely said it to her, but that's just me.



Okay that's fine. I'm not trying to drag this out anymore because I'm sure you get my point, and I do understand what you are saying too, but like I don't know why past roastings or whatever need to be brought up comparatively lol. If I kill someone by slowly torturing them and then cutting them up into pieces, and you just stick someone with a poison where they will just fall asleep and never wake up, I mean, sure your way is nicer than mine but in the end, we still killed people. She may not have went through it like Candy C and her vendor review or that Shiva lady (I think her name was shiva I don't remember) but its not like Diva was a member and can say "well they weren't as harsh as they usually were. I came off pretty good." In our concern for our hair and whatever other reasons, some of us were not so nice to her period. Comparatively we were nicer than to others yes, but to Diva.... that really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Did you guys see the video (I did not read this entire thread)
> http://www.janellebeauty.com/shop/images_site3/diva/howtoapply.htm
> 
> Looks like all the model needed was a decent deep condition, especially on those colored ends.
> ...



Oh my gosh lol

ETA: I saw the video and you are right lol. After the comb went through it she was straight lol. I don't see that happening with my natural hair though lol.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Oh my gosh lol
> 
> ETA: I saw the video and you are right lol. After the comb went through it she was straight lol. I don't see that happening with my natural hair though lol.



Im sayin, she does not need a relaxer! or relaxer alternative.

lol

And not with my texlaxed hair.  NOT HAPPENING.

If myhair looked like that, I would have loaded it up with some conditioner and let it sit for a while, shampoo, condition, airdry and flatiron.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Did you guys see the video (I did not read this entire thread)
> http://www.janellebeauty.com/shop/images_site3/diva/howtoapply.htm
> 
> Looks like all the model needed was a decent deep condition, especially on those colored ends.
> ...


 


A video!  Wow....I am looking............


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Okay that's fine. I'm not trying to drag this out anymore because I'm sure you get my point, and I do understand what you are saying too, but like I don't know why past roastings or whatever need to be brought up comparatively lol. If I kill someone by slowly torturing them and then cutting them up into pieces, and you just stick someone with a poison where they will just fall asleep and never wake up, I mean, sure your way is nicer than mine but in the end, we still killed people. She may not have went through it like Candy C and her vendor review or that Shiva lady (I think her name was shiva I don't remember) but its not like Diva was a member and can say "well they weren't as harsh as they usually were. I came off pretty good." In our concern for our hair and whatever other reasons, some of us were not so nice to her period. Comparatively we were nicer than to others yes, but to Diva.... that really doesn't mean anything.



I dig.  I'm sure we both understood each other before all these long posts as well.  *wink*

At the end of the day, I am glad that she is doing something productive.  Her website is nice and everything else can be remedied.  

I still hope the Mods will make this thread disappear because it comes up on the first page of a google search.  That may make it hard for her in the future.


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> Oh my gosh lol
> 
> ETA: I saw the video and you are right lol. After the comb went through it she was straight lol. I don't see that happening with my natural hair though lol.


 
Is the model even natural? Her hair was already straight. So I thought OK Maybe she had flat iron it. But her roots looks just as straight and when they aply the product, her hair did not revert. You know how natural hair revert once you wet it. I didn't see that. Which leaves me to beleive that the girl either has a relaxer or this product changes the hair structure more longterm then 4 weeks.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I decided to delete most of my comments. There is so much Finger pointing and negative commentary here...Even with the Video!!!

So - I just wanted you all to know why I deleted most of my posts. I have been accused of so much... when I was like everyone else - who said "IMMA need to see ingredients...."

We will see. Someone here will use it. Someone will report back....
So that is that.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Geezz...I want you to be informed...
> 
> I was just trying to make a point with the mineral oil comment.  I really could make a long list of things that people on here say are "bad" that work for me but that would be a different thread.
> 
> ...


 Having the ingredients doesnt necessarily mean you can rip a product. There is more to a product than the ingredients. Why dont you volunteer to be our guinea pig and rub this stuff all over your pretty hair and scalp and let us know how it works. Since you require less information and dont need to know what is in it.



samanthajones67 said:


> A video!  Wow....I am looking............


 It is nothing here we dont already know how to achieve. The girl in the video is not even natural and she has no new growth. They just teased her hair for the before pic.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Keen said:


> Is the model even natural? Her hair was already straight. So I thought OK Maybe she had flat iron it. But her roots looks just as straight and when they aply the product, her hair did not revert. You know how natural hair revert once you wet it. I didn't see that. Which leaves me to beleive that the girl either has a relaxer or this product changes the hair structure more longterm then 4 weeks.


 
I think the girl is relaxed....
 Also looks like it is a Pre Poo treatment.
I would love to se a demontration on natural hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> *Having the ingredients doesnt necessarily mean you can rip a product*. There is more to a product than the ingredients. Why dont you volunteer to be our guinea pig and rub this stuff all over your pretty hair and scalp and let us know how it works. Since you require less information and dont need to know what is in it.


 

True. 
Lots of people buy etae caramel. If the salon was down the street form me - I would too. I make my own "bootleg" - I am not selling it - nor do I have a desire to. I don't know their recipe/pateneted info. I am not paying 25 bucks to get it from the east coast to me either....ANd since I get constant PM's about it - looks like other folks are making it too.


The rest of what you stated.. Ouch.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I sent them an email before i posted the thread, Samantha, great minds think alike....


 

Yea, I thought that was a good idea... But looks like it was not.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 9, 2009)

So basically, it sounds like a deep conditioner to me.

I mean, she said you have to flat iron afterward, so that alone tells me that the product itself doesn't get your hair straight. It probably just moisturizes it really well so that straightening is easier. 

I wasn't going to try it before, but if it doesn't change your texture and just gets your hair smooth and moisturized, I may try it for when I flat iron. I'll be waiting for results from the posters who ordered...


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like a deep conditioner to me. I'll wait until I hear the results from the rest who ordered this.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

Isn't this similar to the Caramel treatment?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> I decided to delete most of my comments. There is so much Finger pointing and negative commentary here...Even with the Video!!!
> 
> So - I just wanted you all to know why I deleted most of my posts. I have been accused of so much... when I was like everyone else - who said "IMMA need to see ingredients...."
> 
> ...



How is posting that video "Finger pointing and negative commentary"? 

Anyway, we all have opinions and if that were not the case, the members of this board would come off a fake people with their heads in the clouds.

Anyway, I am not down with the negative energy here (and in other threads).  It is not how I live my life.  I did not read this thread anyway, so maybe I am missing something. 

But investigating a product - we are gonna do.

I am with you on the ingredients.

But I would be willing to try it.  I just would be less interested in buying if it is just a conditioner like ones I already have.  I think this is just a conditioner, and saying it is a relaxer alternative is misleading. That is very obvious by the video, the models hair is straight - just tangle. She does not need any relaxer or alternative.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

This thread is gonna get closed I bet.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> How is posting that video "Finger pointing and negative commentary"?
> 
> Anyway, we all have opinions and if that were not the case, the members of this board would come off a fake people with their heads in the clouds.
> 
> ...


 
There were some wierd comments made about the video. I thought they were weird....

I was speaking about what people said to me.... that is all.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> How is posting that video "Finger pointing and negative commentary"?
> 
> Anyway, we all have opinions and if that were not the case, the members of this board would come off a fake people with their heads in the clouds.
> 
> ...


 

Agreed.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> This thread is gonna get closed I bet.


 

Maybe. Who knows.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Maybe. Who knows.



I take that back. 

I will be optimistic. 

Maybe it won't get closed.

I am glad that Vanessa came to the board. We love product creators on the board.

We will get our ingredient list soon though.

Yall know how we do.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> I take that back.
> 
> I will be optimistic.
> 
> ...


 

 I am glad she came too!!!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope she comes back so we can get it straightened out in a civilized manner, but I really think we are just going to end up waiting until that member receives it lol.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> I hope she comes back so we can get it straightened out in a civilized manner, but I really think we are just going to end up waiting until that member receives it lol.


 

most likely!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jan 9, 2009)

africa said:


> Wow...maybe I'm just tired but some of these posts are a bit much for me.
> 
> She was kind enough to come on here to talk about her product, then she gets criticized for sharing her life story, how she said what she said, her spelling mistakes, her business sense (and whatever else) then gets told to come back after she gets herself together.  I don't know why she couldn't have been pm'd about some of these concerns.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. Either way... it was nice of her to come on here and answer questions after reading some of these comments. I don't really think anyone was trying to be rude, but things can come across as such sometimes.


----------



## Avaya (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Vanessa (Diva).  From looking at the video, the way that the product is applied, I think it would be more beneficial for the product to come in a jar rather than in a bottle.  That way, a person could just dip their application brush in the product and then spread it over their hair.


----------



## shtow (Jan 9, 2009)

(shrugs shoulders)

According to the video that model looks relaxed to me. It looks like a pre poo/conditioner. I do that myself once a week lol only I DC with a diff product for only 20 mins. 

IDK....waiting on ingredients and Gymfreaks breakdown of the ingredients cause I surely can't decipher them for the final verdict


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 9, 2009)

Ingredients?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

waitingtogrow said:


> Ingredients?


 

Uh.... Yea, that is what the thread is about. We don't know the ingredients yet.... you would have to purchase the product.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 9, 2009)

This is amazing.  I researched this product, started the thread and it has just ballooned into all of this...and I am still searching for answers.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is amazing. I researched this product, started the thread and it has just ballooned into all of this...and I am still searching for answers.


 

Yea. It Blew up into something ugly.

I just wanted ingredients too. Alas.... it is friday... and no ingredients posted... So one must purchase to find out.


----------



## shtow (Jan 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is amazing. I researched this product, started the thread and *it has just ballooned into all of this...and I am still searching for answers*.


 
:werd:.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 9, 2009)

wow.......un-b-lievable.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> wow.......un-b-lievable.


 

 Yea... Pretty much.
One day - three years from now... this will be a bandwagon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 9, 2009)

I feel kinda sad and embarassed that I even posted the thread...Sorry, Vanessa.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I feel kinda sad and embarassed that I even posted the thread...Sorry, Vanessa.


 

I am sad about it too...

I am such an ingredient nazi..... I am keeping my mouth shut from now on.... on anything.


----------



## Avaya (Jan 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> wow.......un-b-lievable.



I take it you just finished reading the thread.

It is only $25 (yes I said _only _considering the kind of cash I lay down for my hair).  I don't think the results will be _that _dramatic since blowdryer/flatiron are needed.  I think it just gives your thermal straightening a smoother result.  I will get it in a couple of months when my new growth is mentionable.  In the meantime, I have like 6 other new products that I have purchased and need to try. 

ETA: If it lasts 4 weeks, I think that probably means it coats the hair and the coating takes that long to wash off.  I doubt someone that washes their hair everyday/every other day will have the four week effect.


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> So basically, it sounds like a deep conditioner to me.
> 
> I mean, she said you have to flat iron afterward, so that alone tells me that the product itself doesn't get your hair straight. It probably just moisturizes it really well so that straightening is easier.
> 
> I wasn't going to try it before, but if it doesn't change your texture and just gets your hair smooth and moisturized, I may try it for when I flat iron. I'll be waiting for results from the posters who ordered...


 
Diva said thatthe product gives great bounce and body. I was going to ask her if that means it does not actually loosen the curl pattern but my darn laptop was acting up. I just want to know if this would loosen curl patterns for 4b or maybe if this would make flat ironing easier for 4bs.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 9, 2009)

Avaya said:


> I take it you just finished reading the thread.
> 
> It is only $25 (yes I said _only _considering the kind of cash I lay down for my hair). I don't think the results will be _that _dramatic since blowdryer/flatiron are needed. I think it just gives your thermal straightening a smoother result. I will get it in a couple of months when my new growth is mentionable. In the meantime, I have like 6 other new products that I have purchased and need to try.
> 
> ETA: If it lasts 4 weeks, I think that probably means it coats the hair and the coating takes that long to wash off. I doubt someone that washes their hair everyday/every other day will have the four week effect.


 
*Yes, Ma'am, I just finished reading the thread*....ohwell:


----------



## jwallace16 (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> ANYONE live in VA?????


 
HI EVERYONE I'm a very ADVANCED newbie I joined as soon as I saw this thread because I think it's unbelievable. Anyways I live in VA and I'm SOOO and I have to see this for myself!!!!


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

err....i finished reading...never mind


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 9, 2009)

When I saw so many posts I never came back, now I know I was right not to. I just hope I didn't add fuel with my comments. I don't have anything against other people's products I'm just bitter at spending so much money of products that promise results and my hair sheds out. I didn't read all of the thread, just the last two pages. I guess I'm an ingredient junkee into making my own. I just don't believe in the hair care industry anymore ESPECIALLY since I've grown my hair out healthily with my own home made products thanks to the knowledgeable ladies on the hair forums. I thought about Vanessa (Diva) coming and reading what I wrote and feel bad that I said she bit off of castile soap but the ingredients sound like my "shampoo" that I make with castile soap as the base. I didn't mean any harm, but like I said before, I feel so raped by the hair care industry...didn't mean to be a radical.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

naturalgurl said:


> When I saw so many posts I never came back, now I know I was right not to. I just hope I didn't add fuel with my comments. I don't have anything against other people's products I'm just bitter at spending so much money of products that promise results and my hair sheds out. I didn't read all of the thread, just the last two pages. I guess I'm an ingredient junkee into making my own. I just don't believe in the hair care industry anymore ESPECIALLY since I've grown my hair out healthily with my own home made products thanks to the knowledgeable ladies on the hair forums. I thought about Vanessa (Diva) coming and reading what I wrote and feel bad that I said she bit off of castile soap but the ingredients sound like my "shampoo" that I make with castile soap as the base. I didn't mean any harm, but like I said before, I feel so raped by the hair care industry...didn't mean to be a radical.


 

Yea. We all feel BURNED ( literally and figuratively) by the Hair industry(beauty companies) so - we can tend to be radical. 
It does not matter anymore. It really does not. 

I am doing great on the path I am on. I have enough stuff to do my own thing... 

Most people start making thier own stuff when they get fed up with what is out there.  That is me. So - I will make my stuff - and keep rollin'.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW, I read the whole thread and never really got anything except the negative vibes

My curiosity about this product will get my behind back in here later


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^^ I'm thinking about ordering now


----------



## yodie (Jan 9, 2009)

This is sad! I saw this coming when I posted on page 6 or 7.  

My sincerest apologies to Vanessa, if she EVER decides to come back into this forum. It truly sounded like a high school girls session. 

I applaud Vanessa for starting her own business and for trying to market her business on this forum.  I'd want nothing to do with LHCF for awhile after that session.  And even if she can't spell every word correctly, couldn't this have been expressed via PM?  We're giving advice to a business owner and how many of us have businesses or had the nerve to start something? 

Whatever happened to kindness? 

I'm just telling myself that some of the comments stemmed from immaturity. 
Yep, all of this has been said before, but how embarassing! 

No one's hair is that cute, that long, that styled, that curly, straight, relaxed, texlaxed, natural (you get the point) to be overly harsh with anyone.  

For the young lady that tried or is trying this product, please let us know how you like it and if it doesn't work, then I'll send you a few bucks for taking one for the team. (Thanks).


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 9, 2009)

never mind


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 9, 2009)

Yikes...

No one's forcing anyone to buy this product.  And if you do buy it, the ingredients will be right there for you to pore over... just like any other product.  So why so harsh? erplexed

I'm sure if this is going to be sold on store shelves eventually or by other online vendors, the ingredients aren't going to be "secret" for long.  

From what I can gather, it's just another "Miracle Results NOW!" smoothening/softening aid-- not much different from the salt, yogurt, honey, coconut concoctions people use already.  Nothing to be compared to RIO at all.


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, it is a TOUGH crowd in here, and there is nothing wrong with that.  She could have avoided all the questioning by having the ingredients list available for checking.  

I think it's great that she stopped by to explain and talk about her product. No harm was done.  If her product does what it claims to do, surely the adventurous heads here on LHCF who try it will post threads with raves and pictures, and she will make a fortune.


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 9, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> Yes, it is a TOUGH crowd in here, and there is nothing wrong with that. *She could have avoided all the questioning by having the ingredients list available for checking*.
> 
> I think it's great that she stopped by to explain and talk about her product. No harm was done. If her product does what it claims to do, surely the adventurous heads here on LHCF who try it will post threads with raves and pictures, and she will make a fortune.


 
I guess that's what started it. When people aren't forthcoming it creates a feeling of distrust. I guess it's all about $$$. If we that like to make our own stuff see the ingredients and make something comparable then we'll stealing I guess. I don't consider it that because I'm not selling it and my hair can't tolerate everything that's in it. But I wouldn't know it because I don't have privy to what's in it. I just can't turn back now and use those products that have the potential to make my hair shed after all of this progress. I will not blindly buy anything anymore. That's a lesson I learned and I guess you'd have to be me to understand.  I hope my tenacity to keep my hair on my head wasn't taken as being rude...


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

I must be reading a completely different thread than some of y'all.


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 9, 2009)

/\/\/\  I am an ingredient freak. I NEED to know what's in anything before I use it. Period. 

The concern about people "stealing" and replicating the formula is not valid.  Most people are not interested in mixing things up in their kitchen sink, and prefer buying things already made, especially when they work well.  If her product has only natural ingredients and does what it claims to do, she has NOTHING to worry about. There will be tons of PJ ordering, and I might even order it too. lol.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

Sometimes I think the way words come off on a thread seem worse than the person is trying to express.  

That is the problem with e-communication.

I am sure most of the people in this thread are not trying to sound mean and hateful.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> I must be reading a completely different thread than some of y'all.



I am with you girl.

I am not getting what some are staying,.


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 9, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> /\/\/\ I am an ingredient freak. I NEED to know what's in anything before I use it. Period.
> 
> The concern about people "stealing" and replicating the formula is not valid. Most people are not interested in mixing things up in their kitchen sink, and prefer buying things already made, especially when they work well. If her product has only natural ingredients and does what it claims to do, she has NOTHING to worry about. There will be tons of PJ ordering, and I might even order it too. lol.


 
You got that right! I'm not trying to save a buck, I'm trying to keep my hair. I WISH someone would make products with truly ALL natural ingredients. Sometimes I run out of stuff and in a rush mix in my hands and apply. It would be easy to order or run to the store on a shopping spree. I must confess, I get jealous sometimes because people are raving about products I can't use. I sometimes feel like such an outsider and weirdo because I have to make my stuff. Sort of like the kid in school who has bring their own lunch everyday because they have food allergies. Oh well....


----------



## dm81 (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> I must be reading a completely different thread than some of y'all.



Yeah...I mean this thread was pretty long, but I didn't see anything extra harsh like some people keep going on about (the only thing out of line was calling the person's hair busted...).  I also feel like Vanessa really didn't answer anything, she just danced around questions.  28 pages and there is STILL no ingredient list and that's all people want :::smh:::


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

naturalgurl said:


> You got that right! I'm not trying to save a buck, I'm trying to keep my hair. I WISH someone would make products with truly ALL natural ingredients. Sometimes I run out of stuff and in a rush mix in my hands and apply. It would be easy to order or run to the store on a shopping spree. *I must confess, I get jealous sometimes because people are raving about products I can't use.* I sometimes feel like such an outsider and weirdo because I have to make my stuff. Sort of like the kid in school who has bring their own lunch everyday because they have food allergies. Oh well....





OMG me too. I'm like can I get some Hawaiian Silky 14n1? Nope, no I can't. And all the cool natural products are super expensive and have to be shipped to me. And part of the reason I use all natural is due to the environment and the sustainability of the earth. I can't possibly feel good about ordering Anita Grant products when they have to be shipped from another country using up all kind of natural resources and emitting pollution all the way here.

It's hard sometimes.


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Having the ingredients doesnt necessarily mean you can rip a product. There is more to a product than the ingredients. Why dont you volunteer to be our guinea pig and rub this stuff all over your pretty hair and scalp and let us know how it works. Since you require less information and dont need to know what is in it.


 
Wow your sarcasm is unappreciated to say the least, but if you must know...I was contacted (via PM) by Diva's agent asking me if I would like a free kit.  I sent my info as requested, and Janelle's Beauty Customer service let me know that I will get a kit next week.  Even though I am very upset with how this thread went down and the negativity that has transpired here, I will be a guinea pig for you.

I will put it all over "my pretty little head" just for you despite your inconsideration of me.  Shame on you...


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree, kind have been friendlier chat session.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Wow your sarcasm is unappreciated to say the least, but if you must know...I was contacted (via PM) by Diva's agent asking me if I would like a free kit. I sent my info as requested, and Janelle's Beauty Customer service let me know that I will get a kit next week. Even though I am very upset with how this thread went down and the negativity that has transpired here, I will be a guinea pig for you.
> 
> I will put it all over "my pretty little head" just for you despite your inconsideration of me. Shame on you...


 
SMDH, at this thread. Let us know how it works out for you PGgirl and thanks for taking the plunge.


----------



## asiaticdiva (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't we all just get along.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> /\/\/\ *I am an ingredient freak. I NEED to know what's in anything before I use it. Period. *
> 
> *The concern about people "stealing" and replicating the formula is not valid*. Most people are not interested in mixing things up in their kitchen sink, and prefer buying things already made, especially when they work well. If her product has only natural ingredients and does what it claims to do, she has NOTHING to worry about. There will be tons of PJ ordering, and I might even order it too. lol.


 


YEP. I am just like you. It is not personal. This is about my hair. That is it.

I ain't trying to sell her stuff. I want what works.. And Everyone does not want to mix stuff in their own kitchen. And Some Do....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

naturalgurl said:


> You got that right! I'm not trying to save a buck, I'm trying to keep my hair. I WISH someone would make products with truly ALL natural ingredients. Sometimes I run out of stuff and in a rush mix in my hands and apply. It would be easy to order or run to the store on a shopping spree. I must confess, I get jealous sometimes because people are raving about products I can't use. I sometimes feel like such an outsider and weirdo because I have to make my stuff. Sort of like the kid in school who has bring their own lunch everyday because they have food allergies. Oh well....


 

Yup. I am with you sis. I gotta make stuff before I hop in the shower. AND You are not weird....

Lots of people are doing this.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

dm81 said:


> Yeah...I mean this thread was pretty long, but I didn't see anything extra harsh like some people keep going on about (the only thing out of line was calling the person's hair busted...). *I also feel like Vanessa really didn't answer anything, she just danced around questions. 28 pages and there is STILL no ingredient list and that's all people want* :::smh:::


 

Yea. Kinda sad.

That is OK. Folks will order - and somehow we will know what is in it eventually.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my. Why is this thread still open?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> OMG me too. I'm like can I get some Hawaiian Silky 14n1? Nope, no I can't. And all the cool natural products are super expensive and have to be shipped to me. And part of the reason I use all natural is due to the environment and the sustainability of the earth. I can't possibly feel good about ordering Anita Grant products when they have to be shipped from another country using up all kind of natural resources and emitting pollution all the way here.
> 
> It's hard sometimes.


 

Yes - it is.... That is ok... Your hair will love you for it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Wow your sarcasm is unappreciated to say the least, but if you must know...I was contacted (via PM) by Diva's agent asking me if I would like a free kit. I sent my info as requested, and Janelle's Beauty Customer service let me know that I will get a kit next week. Even though I am very upset with how this thread went down and the negativity that has transpired here, I will be a guinea pig for you.
> 
> I will put it all over "my pretty little head" just for you despite your inconsideration of me. Shame on you...


 

Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

dm81 said:


> Yeah...I mean this thread was pretty long, but I didn't see anything extra harsh like some people keep going on about (the only thing out of line was calling the person's hair busted...). * I also feel like Vanessa really didn't answer anything, she just danced around questions.*  28 pages and there is STILL no ingredient list and that's all people want :::smh:::







Lack of preparation is an issue.


When everyone tries it, please report back. I'm interested to hear the results.


----------



## jennboo (Jan 9, 2009)

Warning, unpopular sentiments to follow...


Wow. Folks are so desperate to get that straight silky hair, they are willing to slap on some non-descript product that claims to do the same thing a deep conditioner would do (allow for easier flat-ironing, body, shine, manageability). If this product does indeed straighten the kinkiest of hair to the point where in its wet state it will remain straight...IT IS NOT ALL NATURAL.


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I haven't received my package yet but customer service called. They wanted to know if I wanted a consultation with Janelle before using the product or if I had any questions, so I can say the customer service seems to be excellent ..... so far.

And someone metioned protecting ingredients from other companies, absolutley right, because you know if 1 company is successful every other one will have a product out next week. From Revlon to B&B

They probably do have someone lurking the boards - "One never knows, do one"


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> *Lack of preparation is an issue.*
> 
> 
> When everyone tries it, please report back. I'm interested to hear the results.


 

Yep. AAAAHGREED.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

jennboo said:


> *Warning, unpopular sentiments to follow...*
> 
> 
> Wow. Folks are so desperate to get that straight silky hair, they are willing to slap on some non-descript product that claims to do the same thing a deep conditioner would do (allow for easier flat-ironing, body, shine, manageability). If this product does indeed straighten the kinkiest of hair to the point where in its wet state it will remain straight...IT IS NOT ALL NATURAL.


 

Hilarious!


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Oh my. Why is this thread still open?




You should definitely report it if you feel that it should be closed.


----------



## amani_shortandsweet (Jan 9, 2009)

africa said:


> Wow...maybe I'm just tired but some of these posts are a bit much for me.
> 
> She was kind enough to come on here to talk about her product, then she gets criticized for sharing her life story, how she said what she said, her spelling mistakes, her business sense (and whatever else) then gets told to come back after she gets herself together.  I don't know why she couldn't have been pm'd about some of these concerns.
> 
> ...



Well said....


----------



## chiprecious (Jan 9, 2009)

27+ pgs and no ingredient list....
I sent this email to them today and got the response below.  Hopefully they are being truthful...

Hello Yvonne,

The website will be updated with the ingredient list of all the 
products in the hair section of the website within the next 12 hours 
or so.

Thank you for your interest!

Customer Service Team
Janelle Beauty
http://www.janellebeauty.com


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Wow your sarcasm is unappreciated to say the least, but if you must know...I was contacted (via PM) by Diva's agent asking me if I would like a free kit.  I sent my info as requested, and Janelle's Beauty Customer service let me know that I will get a kit next week.  Even though I am very upset with how this thread went down and the negativity that has transpired here, I will be a guinea pig for you.
> 
> I will put it all over "my pretty little head" just for you despite your inconsideration of me.  Shame on you...



PGirl, thanks for taking the high road in what obviously turned into an ugly, immature fit-fest. I am so glad I kind of tuned out of this thread earlier. For those of us really interested in this product I am glad they offered it to you for free. Many relaxed heads here on this board strive for  healthier hair and an alternative to chemical relaxers if it is really possible to forgoe the harsh transition process. I think that's what it keeping most of from doing it. So kudos to you. Let us know how it goes...and the ingredient list


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> You should definitely report it if you feel that it should be closed.



Actually, I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....

What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer! Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads. 

Bottom line is, people will continue to use chemicals, Okay??? This is not Nappturality.

ETA: Whether it's actually natural or not, people will use it if it works. If you don't want to try it, don't use it. I, too, agree that the ingredients should be listed, but it's not that serious!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Actually, I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....
> 
> What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer! Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads.
> 
> Bottom line is, people will continue to use chemicals, Okay??? This is not Nappturality.



Okay dem fightin' words.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> PGirl, thanks for taking the high road in what obviously turned into an ugly, immature fit-fest. I am so glad I kind of tuned out of this thread earlier. For those of us really interested in this product I am glad they offered it to you for free. Many relaxed heads here on this board strive for  healthier hair and an alternative to chemical relaxers if it is really possible to forgoe the harsh transition process. I think that's what it keeping most of from doing it. So kudos to you. Let us know how it goes...and the ingredient list



I agree. I am excited to hear a review!


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 9, 2009)

I was just thinking I wonder if it has Extract of Daphne Gnidium which is in Naturalaxer, Herbal Tame and think Baka too. I've used Herbal Tame when I was natural years ago and it doesn't straighten AT ALL but it made my hair softer and easier to manage. Maybe a different grade it would straighten but my fro was just a softer fro LOL


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Actually, I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....
> 
> What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer! Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads.
> 
> ...


 


You just shed some light for me!  I have been so aggravated by this thread and you just made me feel better.  We have different needs for our hair but in the end we really all just want beautiful, healthy hair.  Everything doesn't have to be such a controversy.  We will get the ingredients soon.  We will get some results soon too.  Just wait...


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> You just shed some light for me!  I have been so aggravated by this thread and you just made me feel better.  We have different needs for our hair but in the end we really all just want beautiful, healthy hair.  Everything doesn't have to be such a controversy.  We will get the ingredients soon.  We will get some results soon too.  Just wait...



OT Pgirl, but what rollers did you use for the set in your avatar? I love that.

thanks!


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 9, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Warning, unpopular sentiments to follow...
> 
> 
> Wow. Folks are so desperate to get that straight silky hair, they are willing to slap on some non-descript product that claims to do the same thing a deep conditioner would do (allow for easier flat-ironing, body, shine, manageability). If this product does indeed straighten the kinkiest of hair to the point where in its wet state it will remain straight...IT IS NOT ALL NATURAL.


Thank you and they will be the first ones running back here for sympathy with a jacked up head looking like the dood in my siggy. Trying to make folks who want to be informed look bad.


----------



## Jazala (Jan 9, 2009)

dm81 said:


> Yeah...I mean this thread was pretty long, but I didn't see anything extra harsh like some people keep going on about (the only thing out of line was calling the person's hair busted...). * I also feel like Vanessa really didn't answer anything, she just danced around questions. 28 pages and there is STILL no ingredient list and that's all people want *:::smh:::



This is what I noticed the most after reading all of this. Someone quoted her saying the agent told her to stop posting.



chiprecious said:


> 27+ pgs and no ingredient list....
> I sent this email to them today and got the response below.  Hopefully they are being truthful...
> 
> Hello Yvonne,
> ...



This is an interesting development.  I guess we can check the site for the ingredients soon.


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazala said:


> This is what I noticed the most after reading all of this. Someone quoted her saying the agent told her to stop posting.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development. I guess we can check the site for the ingredients soon.


 
I'd stop posting too if I was her. I think she is doing right to let some members try it for free. She should let the product result do the talk at this stage. I hope somone with unruly hair type gets to try it also.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Actually, *I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that*. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....
> 
> What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer! Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads.
> 
> ...


 

So your first statement explains a lot about your posts.

AGAIN..... I don't think anyone was too concerned about who does or does not relax....That was not what this was about at all.

I am most grateful this is not the other board. This post is not a *relaxer vs. natural* throwdown....

The ingredients should have been listed. Apparently, it* is* that serious... Cause we are at like 300 posts.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> *So your first statement explains a lot about your posts.
> *
> AGAIN..... I don't think anyone was too concerned about who does or does not relax....That was not what this was about at all.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^ um, okay. But, I have still been doing my hair for many years, so whatever that means. Sorry I'm not an LHCF "expert" but I know a whole lot about hair. Just because I don't know how to get a thread locked....um, I usually exit when the drama starts. Maybe you're good at getting threads locked, I don't know. 

I find your post towards me & many others to be straight up rude, so I'm going to exit now. You have a good night.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> ^^^^^^^ um, okay. But, I have still been doing my hair for many years, so whatever that means. Sorry I'm not an LHCF "expert" but I know a whole lot about hair.
> 
> I find your post towards me & many others to be straight up rude, so I'm going to exit now. You have a good night.


 

I did not say you weren't an expert. You said that you were a newbie.
That explains your posts that tend to be inflamatory.

I am no expert either. I am telling the truth. I guess that bothers you, because you did not even acknowledge your own statement.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> ^^^^^^^ um, okay. But, I have still been doing my hair for many years, so whatever that means. *Sorry I'm not an LHCF "expert" but I know a whole lot about hair. Just because I don't know how to get a thread locked....um, I usually exit when the drama starts. Maybe you're good at getting threads locked, I don't know.*
> 
> I find your post towards me & many others to be straight up rude, so I'm going to exit now. You have a good night.


 

 Wow.
I don't know how threads get locked.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Actually, I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....



You cared enough to come back and ask why the thread was still open, that's why I suggested you ask that it be closed.



mizzdebbi said:


> What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer!



This thread has absolutely nothing to do with traditional relaxers. In fact, I for one do not go in many threads that have to do with relaxers because they don't concern me. And this thread has nothing to do with any other relaxer thread so there was no reason to go there.

Also, as a paying member of the board a natural can go in any thread they please. And, say whatever they please as long as it's not against the rules. So can someone who is relaxed. Please don't act like some relaxed heads aren't doing the same thing you are accusing all naturals of doing.

Don't generalize a whole group of people based on your experiences.



mizzdebbi said:


> Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads.



Again, don't generalize a whole group of people based on your experiences. I don't know who talks about relaxers more and I don't care. Just don't lump me in with everyone else.



mizzdebbi said:


> Bottom line is, people will continue to use chemicals, Okay??? This is not Nappturality.



Nobody here is upset with people using chemicals on THEIR heads. Whether it's a relaxer or a regular product, no one is disputing that everyone should do what works for them. Questioning ingredients has nothing to do with relaxers nor does it have anything to do with Nappturality.

If I wanted to be on Nappturality, I would be there. And, there are no rules here that state I can't have an opinion. If I felt like I though everyone should be natural and relaxers were evil I could post that all day every day here and no one could stop me because it's not against the rules. It wouldn't be helpful, but it's still not against the rules.

This thread had nothing to do with natural v. relaxed and your comments were immature and unnecessary.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> You cared enough to come back and ask why the thread was still open, that's why I suggested you ask that it be closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks sis.  Well said.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> *Apparently, it is that serious... *




Apparently it's serious enough for siggy's to be changed


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

Again, goodnight.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> Apparently it's serious enough for siggy's to be changed


 

Ahhhh you noticed.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Again, goodnight.




That was some quick editing. If you reread your earlier post you can see exactly how it was "inflammatory".


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> My posts are inflammatory?? Okay.
> 
> MSA & Samanatha, again goodnight. See ya in the next post that has "relaxer" in the title. Or maybe I'll just learn how to use the ignore button.


Not quick enough.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

And MSA you don't care about relaxers but a relaxer is your avatar pic??? Okay.....


ETA: And I edited my post to just say goodnight so we could end this. I'm going out now so it's over for me. You guys can carry on.


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thank you and they will be the first ones running back here for sympathy with a jacked up head looking like the dood in my siggy. Trying to make folks who want to be informed look bad.




He scares me. No lie. Or should I say lye.


Either way, you got skillz.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello Jade, this is Diva...i need for you to get in touch with me as soon as you get it...i want to be on the phone with you when you do the Divasmooth so i can walk you through it ok.... and as you will see it is all organic and i'm sure your gonna love it....thanks DIVA


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> And MSA you don't care about relaxers but a relaxer is your avatar pic??? Okay.....
> 
> 
> ETA: And I edited my post to just say goodnight so we could end this. I'm going out now so it's over for me. You guys can carry on.



I bet you Bint doesn't care about that man in her siggy, but he's still there.


Lawwwwwwwd he's still there.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> I bet you Bint doesn't care about that man in her siggy, but he's still there.
> 
> 
> Lawwwwwwwd he's still there.


 He is sad because he doesnt know the ingredients in divasmooth. Do you see the disappoint in his eyes!?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> He is sad because he doesnt know the ingredients in divasmooth. Do you see the disappoint in his eyes!?


 

TOO Silly!!! Thank God - Something funny in this thread!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> And MSA you don't care about relaxers but a relaxer is your avatar pic??? Okay.....
> 
> 
> ETA: And I edited my post to just say goodnight so we could end this. I'm going out now so it's over for me. You guys can carry on.


 


Yes my dear - We shall carry on, somehow.....


----------



## PGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> OT Pgirl, but what rollers did you use for the set in your avatar? I love that.
> 
> thanks!


 
A kind word!  Much needed right now...  I used curlformers but I didn't have enough of them and so I finished with flexirods.  I love both of them!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> A kind word! Much needed right now... I used curlformers but I didn't have enough of them and so I finished with flexirods. I love both of them!


 

Here is another kind word... I love your hair too!


----------



## msa (Jan 9, 2009)

Well ladies, I'm outie 5000. 


It's been fun.


Since I know this thread won't be here later, you shall all live on in my memory. *sings* near, far, whereeeeeeeeeever you are I believe that my heart will go oooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

msa said:


> Well ladies, I'm outie 5000.
> 
> 
> It's been fun.
> ...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

if you ever do try the Divasmooth feel free to call me and i will walk you through it on the phone if you like........thanks DIVA


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> if you ever do try the Divasmooth feel free to call me and i will walk you through it on the phone if you like........thanks DIVA


 

Thanks mama!!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> So basically, it sounds like a deep conditioner to me.
> 
> I mean, she said you have to flat iron afterward, so that alone tells me that the product itself doesn't get your hair straight. It probably just moisturizes it really well so that straightening is easier.
> 
> I wasn't going to try it before, but if it doesn't change your texture and just gets your hair smooth and moisturized, I may try it for when I flat iron. I'll be waiting for results from the posters who ordered...


 this is Diva, if you ever do try it let me know i will walk you through it ok thanks DIVA


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> Hello Jade, this is Diva...i need for you to get in touch with me as soon as you get it...i want to be on the phone with you when you do the Divasmooth so i can walk you through it ok.... and as you will see it is all organic and i'm sure your gonna love it....thanks DIVA


 
And come back and give us a review.  We want before and after pics too.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you so much...be blessed...DIVA


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Warning, unpopular sentiments to follow...
> 
> 
> Wow. Folks are so desperate to get that straight silky hair, they are willing to slap on some non-descript product that claims to do the same thing a deep conditioner would do (allow for easier flat-ironing, body, shine, manageability). If this product does indeed straighten the kinkiest of hair to the point where in its wet state it will remain straight...IT IS NOT ALL NATURAL.


 this is not a relaxer it will not make your hair straight when wet...your hair will become more straight when you blow dry then flat iron....this is not a relaxer thanks DIVASMOOTH


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm about to order myself some


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> this is not a relaxer it will not make your hair straight when wet...your hair will become more straight when you blow dry then flat iron....this is not a relaxer thanks DIVASMOOTH


 
Good to hear.
Thanks Diva.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 9, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I'm about to order myself some


 
I just added it to my wishlist.  I may order some soon.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

adlock:  I think this thread is over due.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I'm about to order myself some


 when you get call me i will help you ok thanks DIVASMOOTH


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

LaReyna756 said:


> I just added it to my wishlist.  I may order some soon.


 let me know when you get yours....i will walk you through it as well and if you ever have any questions you can call me i will help you be blessed thanks DIVASMOOTH


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 9, 2009)

I am  at this thread!!! But seriously, this kinda reminds me of that product Lustrasilk that my mama used on my hair back in the day when I was natural. You sprayed it on your hair before you blowdried/pressed and it made your hair straighter than if you just blowdried and flat-ironed your natural hair without product.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I am  at this thread!!! But seriously, this kinda reminds me of that product Lustrasilk that my mama used on my hair back in the day when I was natural. You sprayed it on your hair before you blowdried/pressed and it made your hair straighter than if you just blowdried and flat-ironed your natural hair without product.



We used to call those Lustrasilk Press Perms. I used to get them all the time. They had to do three treatments and then it would make pressing your hair easier... Chile that was sooooooooo long ago...that stuff might have been ammonia, I remember it stinking!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

what is that ? it sounds like a lot to do.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE][/FONT]






*Lustrasilk HAIR CULTURE SOLUTION - 8oz spray*


[FONT=arial, helvetica] Lu[/FONT]strasilk ...For Pressing and Styling Super Curly Hair
[FONT=arial, helvetica]
Lutrasilk Hair Culture Solution may be used on all types of hair and is recommended on all types of hair and is recommended for hair which cannot withstand relaxing with caustic chemical relaxers.

Directions:
Shampoo - Rinse - Towel dry. 
Spray and thoroughly saturate hair with Hair Culture Solution. 
Comb through with a large tooth comb. Part hair into 4 to 6 sections. Braid or twist each section and secure with bobby pins or clips. 
Dry completely under dryer or air dry. 
Press firmly with back of pressing comb. DO NOT add and cream or oil. 
After hair has been relaxed, apply a small amount of a scalp cream to roots of the hair. Brush well. 
Style as desired. No further application of scalp cream or oil is necessary if a curling iron is used.
[/FONT]

ETA: I found an interesting thread over on BHM about it one lady said she used it 20 years ago, I used it about 25 years ago, and my hair was healthy and nice, I got it done at a salon in Los Angeles, they still sell the stuff today!! Who knew!!

I think these are the ingredients:

Deionized water, formic acid,TEA-dodecylbenzenesulfonate, fragrance, FD&C yellow NO. 5.

Link to an old LHCF thread referencing the product


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok wow that does sound like a lot to do.....wow...this is my first time ever seeing that....to much for me lol....


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Lustrasilk HAIR CULTURE SOLUTION - 8oz spray*
> 
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Lu[/FONT]strasilk ...For Pressing and Styling Super Curly Hair
> ...


 
Yep, that's the stuff!  I used it about 10 years ago. My mother fought against a relaxer for a long time with this stuff, but I eventually broke her down when I was around 15 or so.  It did the trick for a while, though. Those roots were what was killing me!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

PGirl said:


> A kind word!  Much needed right now...  I used curlformers but I didn't have enough of them and so I finished with flexirods.  I love both of them!



I was SO hoping you would say curlformers! 

I have some that I would like to get some use out of and I love your set.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I'm about to order myself some



I am so tempted to try it myself.  I just want to make sure I don't already have a solution like this in my stash.  I look forward to the reviews/seeing ingredients.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> [FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-2]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...




huh?   What the heck kinda ingredients are those? LOL


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been hanging out in this thread a while, wow. I would REALLY like to try this product but I would never buy it without seeing the ingredients. I am very skeptical of this product and if it worked it would be a miracle for my hair. I just don't know if I believe this.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

acid is never gooooooooood lol


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

when the young lady does her hair I'm sure she will let you all know about it.....DIVA


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

this is a much calmer night in here...


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> this is a much calmer night in here...





You are right Vanessa.

It's Friday. Everyone is on chill/party/it's not that serious mode I guess.

I like it better when we are like that around here.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> You are right Vanessa.
> 
> It's Friday. Everyone is on chill/party/it's not that serious mode I guess.
> 
> I like it better when we are like that around here.



Me too, I  through the drama last night.

I woke up this morning and this thread was all blowed up!


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 9, 2009)

ive read this whole thread and all i can say is wow  

I agree that people did shoot her down real quick. if the product works, it works if it doesnt oh well. its not the first time any of us bought something that didnt work for our hair, we just moved on. 

and i know someone will probably find something wrong with this post cause it seems like thats what some of us seem to be doing to each other in this thread, but oh well 

thank you to whoever it was that is willing to try the product. you dont know how good something is until you try it!

i am kinda confused as to how something natural can straighten your hair but if she found something to straighten it you go girl and more power to you congratulations!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

It was so crazy....my first time ever being on here. !!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jan 9, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Actually, I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....
> 
> What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer! Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads.
> 
> ...


Ding Ding Ding! But let me hush.... girl i'm a "Newbie" too.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

see this is the thing...i think everybody is thinking it is going to get you hair straight like a relaxer.... wrong...a relaxer chemically straightens your hair,,what my Divasmooth does is just straightens your hair...big difference. when you put in the Divasmooth after about 45min or so rinse out then shampoo,blow dry, drop of oil then flat iron in thin section. that's when it becomes straight and so much bounce...the wind will have your hair all over the place.....lololol


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> It was so crazy....my first time ever being on here. !!!!!!


I've seen it worse on here. Thanks again for answering questions. I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> see this is the thing...i think everybody is thinking it is going to get you hair straight like a relaxer.... wrong...a relaxer chemically straightens your hair,,what my Divasmooth does is just straightens your hair...big difference. when you put in the Divasmooth after about 45min or so rinse out then shampoo,blow dry, drop of oil then flat iron in thin section. that's when it becomes straight and so much bounce...the wind will have your hair all over the place.....lololol




ok thanks i was a little confused, how long does the straightening last?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

so many people want to know what's in my Divasmooth that makes it do this...there is a reason why i just don't tell people how i make it....you never know what big company is here waiting to take our ideas., but when people go to my site and buy it..my ingredients are on there for the world to see..... on the ( divasmooth ) bottle...


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 9, 2009)

dollie that dog in your siggy is so hilarious and cute. is it yours?

vanessa/diva...Hi! Sorry you had a scary intro to the hair board world but it seems like you are getting the swing of it. Be careful this site is addictive!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have found it last longer on different hair types.  some of my clients get it done every week, some come every two weeks, i see some every three weeks and some come once a month..it really depends on how fast your hair grows ya know..OK let's say you did your Divsamooth on a Monday and you shampoo your hair once a week right, well when you go back the following Monday to shampoo your hair your Divasmooth is still there all you need to do is use a drop of oil in the palms of you hands and run it through your hair and re-flatiron, you will be able to tell when it is time to do it again because your gonna see your new growth at your roots...


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 9, 2009)

diva I am sure that you have a great product and I am eager to see the results.

You will find that the ladies here - natural and relaxed - have perfected the art of straightening their hair - sometimes without even using a flatiron or blowdryer. So it will be hard to convince them that your product is different from the things they have already tried.

You won't believe some of the stuff we do to our hair here. We are hair addicts!!!!


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 9, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> dollie that dog in your siggy is so hilarious and cute. is it yours?
> 
> vanessa/diva...Hi! Sorry you had a scary intro to the hair board world but it seems like you are getting the swing of it. Be careful this site is addictive!




LOL no its not mine but it does look like my dog, i saw that picture and i had to put it in my siggy


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

girl yes it is hahahahah. my salon needs to be open by 7am girl. but im good. tonight is much better...lol....


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 9, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> i have found it last longer on different hair types.  some of my clients get it done every week, some come every two weeks, i see some every three weeks and some come once a month..it really depends on how fast your hair grows ya know..OK let's say you did your Divsamooth on a Monday and you shampoo your hair once a week right, well when you go back the following Monday to shampoo your hair your Divasmooth is still there all you need to do is use a drop of oil in the palms of you hands and run it through your hair and re-flatiron, you will be able to tell when it is time to do it again because your gonna see your new growth at your roots...




ok sorry if im a bit slow and if this has been answered before but does the divasmooth still straighten your hair even after you washed it? so you apply it the same you would a touch-up?


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 9, 2009)

a salon that opens at 7am? I have never heard of such. You are doing your thing Diva! I know your clients must love you!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

i could see where they were coming from... yes we love our hair. i change my hair all the time. so i know the stress i have put my hair through. and over the years i have gone through so many different relaxers trying to find that right one and i never did...my husband has locks. as well as my 5 year old, 3 year old 13 year old..i even tried them before but i change my hair so much so often. but i was so sick of doing relaxers. so that's when Divasmooth was born...80% of my clients use it and that's all they do now....


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

no it will not...you will see the change in your hair once you comb blow dry it out, then use a drop of oil then flat iron it in then sections.....that's when you see the effects of the Divasmooth


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

on fridays and sat. i open at 5am but i can sleep in because my client moved her time to 7am....so i am so happy hahahahaha


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to see some pics of your clients. Before and afters would be great. Do they all wear their hair straight? I'm not into straight hair and I am deathly afraid of flat irons and blow dryers but I do use a relaxer to make my hair more manageable and to make my curls clump without a lot of work. Will diva smooth help me with that?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

in Detroit where im from we have 24 hour salons.....in about a year i hope to do that .....but only if i have the right staff ya know...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

well the owner of the company ( janelle beauty ) has curly hair she wares hers straight or curly. she told me it made her curls more define. i should  have before and after pic on my face book page under ( Dominette Brown ) ) have a look...and tell me what you think....


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

be back in a sec.....


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you look at them i'm back


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 9, 2009)

just saw your post...going to have a look now


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 9, 2009)

you will have to accept my friend request so I can see your albums


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

on my way give me one sec...


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 9, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> you will have to accept my friend request so I can see your albums


 Me too! I've been curious about it and I want to see the results on natural hair.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok we are now friends on facebook and my pic is up there as well.......


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 9, 2009)

we are also friends on face book...enjoy the pic's and let me know what yall think OK


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

janellebeauty.com will also tell you more about my DIVASMOOTH...the news paper in my city did a big story about me on Oct.19 2008 you may even be able to go to the new paper's web sit and still see it in the life style sec..at www.newsadvance.com and they were talking about how it was all organic...and you know they needed to do there research so they would know the info they were putting out was true.....


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 10, 2009)

looking good! I am getting excited about the product! I am starting to thing about going natural because I can hardly tell the difference between my natural hair and the texturized stuff.


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> we are also friends on face book...enjoy the pic's and let me know what yall think OK


I saw the pics and I'm still skeptic...no offense. None of these ladies/girls started with nappy hair like mine, which is why I'm wondering if I would benefit fron it. 
Do you have to blow dry and use a flat iron to get these results every week? This would cause another problem: heat damage.  
By the way, I'm glad you gave us the opportunity to actually talk to you and ask you questions.
Also, when you answer somebody's questions, it would be easier to know who you're answering to by pressing the "Quote" button at the bottom of the person's reply... I was getting confused while reading the Q & A between you and the other ladies sometimes...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

the divasmooth is not just for natural hair it is for all hair types it can still be used on relaxed hair or hair that is coming out of relaxers or natural hair as well..... my youngest Divasmooth client is 4 years old and you can do color the same day because it is organic


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

perlenoire83 said:


> I saw the pics and I'm still skeptic...no offense. None of these ladies/girls started with nappy hair like mine, which is why I'm wondering if I would benefit fron it.
> Do you have to blow dry and use a flat iron to get these results every week? This would cause another problem: heat damage.
> By the way, I'm glad you gave us the opportunity to actually talk to you and ask you questions.
> Also, when you answer somebody's questions, it would be easier to know who you're answering to by pressing the "Quote" button at the bottom of the person's reply... I was getting confused while reading the Q & A between you and the other ladies sometimes...


some girls flat iron more than others yes.. but not every body..it really depends on your hair...it is kinda hard for me to make that call because i have never seen your hair...how often are you using a flat iron right now


----------



## Keen (Jan 10, 2009)

perlenoire83 said:


> *I saw the pics and I'm still skeptic...no offense. None of these ladies/girls started with nappy hair like mine, which is why I'm wondering if I would benefit fron it. *
> Do you have to blow dry and use a flat iron to get these results every week? This would cause another problem: heat damage.
> By the way, I'm glad you gave us the opportunity to actually talk to you and ask you questions.
> Also, when you answer somebody's questions, it would be easier to know who you're answering to by pressing the "Quote" button at the bottom of the person's reply... I was getting confused while reading the Q & A between you and the other ladies sometimes...


 
I'm not natural but I'm interested in this because my sister is. She also has 4b hair so I'm looking to see results from ladies of the same hair type.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> looking good! I am getting excited about the product! I am starting to thing about going natural because I can hardly tell the difference between my natural hair and the texturized stuff.


you are so funny hhahahahaha is this your hair i'm looking at


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

Keen said:


> I'm not natural but I'm interested in this because my sister is. She also has 4b hair so I'm looking to see results from ladies of the same hair type.


 thanks yes that does work better lol...and some of my clients can go all the way up until i see them again the next week or so for there shampoo and i would flat iron,,, now keep in mind yes alot of heat is bad for your hair...we also need to look at the temp. of the heat so many of us feel we need fire hot heat and we dont, if we just shampoo right and remove all the dirt from out hair most of the time we can get away with med. heat


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

Keen said:


> I'm not natural but I'm interested in this because my sister is. She also has 4b hair so I'm looking to see results from ladies of the same hair type.


when you say 4b ( what ) are you talking about lol


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> some girls flat iron more than others yes.. but not every body..it really depends on your hair...it is kinda hard for me to make that call because i have never seen your hair...how often are you using a flat iron right now


 Yay! I'm glad to see you're using the quote button! 
Now, let's get back to the topic. I don't flat iron my hair. The last time I had it done was in May 2008 for my graduation and a light press in September. I don't even blow dry my hair after washing it, which is why I was asking you if the use of heat was necessary.


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> when you say 4b ( what ) are you talking about lol


 This is a way for us to know what type of hair we have or how tight our curl pattern is. 1 being straight hair and 4b being tightly coiled hair. Here's a link that will help you understand better: http://www.sistasplace.biz/categories.php?cat=25


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.newsadvance.com/lna/lifestyles/features/article/giving_back/9535/

^^^ This is the link to your story. Can I ask what type of flat iron you use?


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> you are so funny hhahahahaha is this your hair i'm looking at




My question is more geared first to stretching my relaxers, in hopes to transition. I do wash n go's everyday,but was considering using French Perm Stabilizer to tame the new growth. I hardly ever go straight unless it is a special occasion. This is a neutralizer product which has reported to smooth out the new growth a bit. Could your product work in a similar fashion?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

perlenoire83 said:


> Yay! I'm glad to see you're using the quote button!
> Now, let's get back to the topic. I don't flat iron my hair. The last time I had it done was in May 2008 for my graduation and a light press in September. I don't even blow dry my hair after washing it, which is why I was asking you if the use of heat was necessary.


  The heat is what makes it bone straight...it will not be straight with out a comb blow dryer and a flat iron..and that is what gives it that crazy bounce. so yes heat is needed


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> http://www.newsadvance.com/lna/lifestyles/features/article/giving_back/9535/
> 
> ^^^ This is the link to your story. Can I ask what type of flat iron you use?


 chi is my flat iron of choice lol ( the real chi )


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 10, 2009)

Diva, I read your story. I commend you not only for making something of your life, but for giving back the way you do. I wish you much success in your life!!!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> My question is more geared first to stretching my relaxers, in hopes to transition. I do wash n go's everyday,but was considering using French Perm Stabilizer to tame the new growth. I hardly ever go straight unless it is a special occasion. This is a neutralizer product which has reported to smooth out the new growth a bit. Could your product work in a similar fashion?


yes it can.. some of my clients who still do the relaxers alternate to give there hair a brake..and they love it. so instead of doing relaxers every 6-8 weeks they are now doing relaxers about twice a year


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Diva, I read your story. I commend you not only for making something of your life, but for giving back the way you do. I wish you much success in your life!!!


 thank you so much...on Mondays in my salon i open up just for homeless, foster children and children in group homes and i do all there hair for free....because i was them not so long ago..


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 10, 2009)

yes that is my hair you are looking at. I love my curls!!!!!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> yes that is my hair you are looking at. I love my curls!!!!!


 i so love it...work it girl ...you should put twist in it going all to the top all over...girl i would have a good time in your hair lol


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> yes it can.. some of my clients who still do the relaxers alternate to give there hair a brake..and they love it. so instead of doing relaxers every 6-8 weeks they are now doing relaxers about twice a year


 
That's what I've been looking for since 1994. And yes, I did the Copa, then the RIO(same daggone product), then the Bio Ionic(that was good but still a chemical), then the Baka Naturalaxer (crap did nothing). So from someone who has been truely searching for years, I Thank you :notworthy


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> That's what I've been looking for since 1994. And yes, I did the Copa, then the RIO(same daggone product), then the Bio Ionic(that was good but still a chemical), then the Baka Naturalaxer (crap did nothing). So from someone who has been truely searching for years, I Thank you :notworthy


IF YOU EVER ORDER IT GET IN TOUCH WITH ME, SO WHEN YOU DO IT I CAN WALK YOU THROUGH IT. I DONT MIND..I KNOW YOUR GONNA LOVE IT...


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 10, 2009)

I’ve been reading this thread since page 1 and while I’m not the one to comment (I usually mind my business) I felt I should over and over yet I kept it moving page after page.

I must say I am not trying to start a fight with anyone and from seeing all the beautiful heads on here I know I have no advice to offer that would be of any help to anyone or so I thought...

I look at it like this everyone is important to this board and brings something unique. If I use a product that made my hair fall out me saying something may help someone who was about to try that same product, so with that said I think everyone opinion matters.

I really understand wanting to know what’s in a product before you put it in your hair or on your body, especially the people who knows the meaning of these ingredients and worked so hard on their hair (Lord knows it’s a full time job on its own)

However it did bother me that a few people started to attack the person behind the product in ways that really wasn’t called for.

I don’t think education has anything to do with discovering a method that works or that you think works well. I do know that you have to market yourself a certain way but what if you cant afford to.

Its like a police saying anything you say will be used against you but you just wanna keep explaining yourself because you know you are innocent.
What if you had a cure for cancer but was afraid to share because you couldn’t spell the name of the medication and couldn’t afford to have someone write it or re read it before you put it out there? Does that mean you should sit on it instead of trying to share it the best way you know how? 

I will use Still A Lady as an example, her hair is one of the most beautiful on the board and she also share with us that she uses her product and many have tried it and loves it and got great results. Would it had been different is she didn’t know the difference between too and two when writing?

I feel like we as black women should lift each other up before trying to push each other down.

I know this thread was started with great intensions and all everyone wanted to know was the ingredients but some of the remarks were harsh. 
It even got to the point where you ladies are fighting with each other. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but we should also think of each others feelings before we hit submit reply.


Vanessa I think what you are doing is great. If it works or not just the fact that you were able to get your life together, give back and be a good example for your children is a blessing.
God answer prayers and he will never give you more than you can handle. I wish you all the best and I hope your product will be a success.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Jan 10, 2009)

pr3tty said:


> I’ve been reading this thread since page 1 and while I’m not the one to comment (I usually mind my business) I felt I should over and over yet I kept it moving page after page.
> 
> I must say I am not trying to start a fight with anyone and from seeing all the beautiful heads on here I know I have no advice to offer that would be of any help to anyone or so I thought...
> 
> ...



Wow. Very very well said.


----------



## hopeful (Jan 10, 2009)

Flygirl05 said:


> Wow. Very very well said.


 

ITA.

........


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 10, 2009)

pr3tty said:


> I’ve been reading this thread since page 1 and while I’m not the one to comment (I usually mind my business) I felt I should over and over yet I kept it moving page after page.
> 
> I must say I am not trying to start a fight with anyone and from seeing all the beautiful heads on here I know I have no advice to offer that would be of any help to anyone or so I thought...
> 
> ...


 Thank you so very much for you kind words. Thank You..DIVASMOOTH.


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 10, 2009)

*I’ve been reading this thread since page 1 and while I’m not the one to comment (I usually mind my business) I felt I should over and over yet I kept it moving page after page.

I must say I am not trying to start a fight with anyone and from seeing all the beautiful heads on here I know I have no advice to offer that would be of any help to anyone or so I thought...

I look at it like this everyone is important to this board and brings something unique. If I use a product that made my hair fall out me saying something may help someone who was about to try that same product, so with that said I think everyone opinion matters. *

That is why a few years ago I stopped posting, some can be just nasty. I appreciate her coming in here and trying to answer question. If not knowing how to work the boards was a crime than I've been guilty of that for *years*. It didn't discredit her any more than a celebrity going on Oprah or a singer on a radio station to me. Black hair product, black hair care forum makes more sense than koochie cream or horse hoof product and I've used MTG (love it) and MT.

Wow  If any are still interested I'll let you know what's up when I receive my package  geez


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 10, 2009)

I would like to know the results  I've ordered some last night


----------



## PGirl (Jan 10, 2009)

Diva

I saw your story and let me say Thank you!  I am inspired by everything that I saw about you and how much you give back to others.  I wish you all of the luck with your new product.  Don't ever stop doing what you do girlfriend!


I can't wait to try your product.  I need something to help me stretch.  If only I could stretch 4 months instead of 10 to 12 weeks.  I pray that this product helps me and I will be so grateful!

I'm sorry if anything on this thread was hurtful to you.  Many of us have felt betrayed in the past by those who were just trying to sell a product who didn't understand how very much we care about our hair.  Still I hope that we can learn that everyone is not trying to hurt us.  We don't have to always assume the worst because if we do, we might just miss out on something to make our hair life better.

Good Luck to you.

ps.  Thanks for posting the ingredients and so far I like what I see...


----------



## beebstt (Jan 10, 2009)

ok i can definitely see that this conversation has progressed. i don't have the will to read all these post so far  can somebody summarize?  does this product work?


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 10, 2009)

I just noticed the kit is temporarily sold out   man can wait to get mine!


----------



## patient1 (Jan 10, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Diva
> 
> 
> ps.  Thanks for posting the ingredients and so far I like what I see...



Where? TIA

p1


----------



## Jazala (Jan 10, 2009)

chiprecious said:


> 27+ pgs and no ingredient list....
> I sent this email to them today and got the response below.  Hopefully they are being truthful...
> 
> Hello Yvonne,
> ...




Still waiting to see ingredients also... Not on the website as far as I cant tell either.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 10, 2009)

the ingredients are listed in another post


----------



## Jazala (Jan 10, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I just noticed the kit is temporarily sold out   man can wait to get mine!



Looks like you can still buy the kit that does not include the Sweet Jamila. 

http://www.janellebeauty.com/shop/shopcontent.asp?type=hair

The $29 one vs the $39 dollar one.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 10, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I just noticed the kit is temporarily sold out   man can wait to get mine!



So someone is buying it.


----------



## Jazala (Jan 10, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> So someone is buying it.




Someone is buying out the Sweet Jamila.


----------



## Jazala (Jan 10, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> the ingredients are listed in another post




I found the post but that's not an ingredient list for Diva Smooth. Its just a list of ingredients (alpha order) of the key ingredients for all the hair products. They don't list emulsifiers or preservatives used or any of that kind of stuff.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 10, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> the ingredients are listed in another post


Can you quote the post that list the ingredients here because I can't find them in this thread.


----------



## lady_godiva (Jan 10, 2009)

Deleted post.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 10, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Can you quote the post that list the ingredients here because I can't find them in this thread.


 


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=325717


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 10, 2009)

I got the package today and here are the ingredients straight off the bottle of 

*Diva smooth.*organic raw wild honey, organic olive oil, sugar, zea mays starch(corn starch), lemon extract, vinegar, vitamine an essential oils

All that hypeNope no battery acid

*Virgin Coconut Hair Serum*

organic virgin coconut oil, organic jojoba oil, virgin palm oil, grapeseed oil, rose petal, blend of essential oils


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 10, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I got the package today and here are the ingredients straight off the bottle of
> 
> *Diva smooth.*organic raw wild honey, organic olive oil, sugar, zea mays starch(corn starch), lemon extract, vinegar, vitamine an essential oils
> 
> ...


That Diva smooth sounds like a topping for my banana-split 

Sounds yummy....
When are you going to try it?  

Are you natural...spill the beans, we need before and after pictures  


Thanks for posting!


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 10, 2009)

I should also add I received the *Sweet Jamila* which consist of jojoba, hemp, sweet almond, shea butter, olive oil and other essential oils nad natural botanicals.

My free gift was a facial bar of Lavender & Oatmeal soap


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll probably unbraid this afternoon and begin the wash process tomorrow. I'm in my 11th month no relaxer so this should be a very, very interesting before and after. LOL

Oh and it smells really good too - Granny making cookies or something. LOL


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 10, 2009)

wish I had mine to try!!


----------



## Dlewis26 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, I have just read 18 pages of this thread. It's a shame that we had to go through all that just for one hair product.


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 10, 2009)

It sounds like a conditioner to me. Just like using the coconut cream relaxer. Also, I do appreciate vanessa being on here. I do have some advice, I am a business woman myself and Vanessa's answers were just confusing and unclear. Like for instance, she kept using the term new growth. If you do not have a perm, you cannot tell new growth from old growth. If it is all natural, you should not have new growth. Also, someone asked about heat damage and she tip toed over the question. I was in sales for years, you have to very careful with the language you use to describe a product and how it works.


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 10, 2009)

Talking about language, when I said new growth, I was talking about the way it is used for those who are relaxed. See, that is what I am talking about when I say language is tricky!!! LOL, but I am not trying to sell hair products so I get a "get out of jail free pass"


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't wait for your results 1babydimple!


----------



## Miamori (Jan 11, 2009)

YAY for the ingredient list and I can't wait to see results. I hope everyone who tries this likes it and has good and healthy results.

I also agree that it sounds like a conditioner, but what else is it supposed to sound like, ya'll? Not a relaxer, since it isn't supposed to be one.. not a styling agent like a butter or glaze...

I assumed it would (and should) be more like a good, natural conditioner with certain results more than anything else... I couldn't really think of any other options if it was supposed to be an "alternative."


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

I"M DONE results in my fotki - http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/

Love it sisters it's a keeper for me.


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 11, 2009)

subscribing....


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I"M DONE results in my fotki - http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/
> 
> Love it sisters it's a keeper for me.


 
Niceeee... Trying to control the pj in me cause she is trying to get out right now


----------



## ajiamarie (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your pics!  Your hair came out beautiful.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I"M DONE results in my fotki - http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/
> 
> Love it sisters it's a keeper for me.


 i am so pleased you like the Divasmooth


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I"M DONE results in my fotki - http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/
> 
> Love it sisters it's a keeper for me.


 yahooooooooooooooo..... I knew you would love it now if you have any questions give me a call 434-420-8477


----------



## mrsmercery (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so glad it turned out well for you. I have been staying away from this thread. It's so funny that we take Aphogee's word that the protein reconstuctor lasts for six weeks, but gave this sister such a hard time about saying her product could last up to four. I use Aphogee and never once consumed myself with studying the ingredient list...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

mrsmercery said:


> I am so glad it turned out well for you. I have been staying away from this thread. It's so funny that we take Aphogee's word that the protein reconstuctor lasts for six weeks, but gave this sister such a hard time about saying her product could last up to four. I use Aphogee and never once consumed myself with studying the ingredient list...


Hello this is Diva, I am so pleased she likes it.....and thanks for the kind words....i have worked so long on this Divasmooth....im so pleased she likes it......


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jazala said:


> Looks like you can still buy the kit that does not include the Sweet Jamila.
> 
> http://www.janellebeauty.com/shop/shopcontent.asp?type=hair
> 
> The $29 one vs the $39 dollar one.


your so silly hahahahahaha it will be more lol thanks


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the phone # Vanessa and thank you lady's. Even though it got side tracked this was a very helpful thread to a solution for transitioning. The last 2 months I took my braids/twist out I couldn't smooth it with gel flat and my flat ironing was a joke, but I actaully got those roots smooth  Man yall just don't know it would take 2-3 hours to do my hair. 

Vanessa you offer bigger bottles ? For real ......


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> Thanks for the phone # Vanessa and thank you lady's. Even though it got side tracked this was a very helpful thread to a solution for transitioning. The last 2 months I took my braids/twist out I couldn't smooth it with gel flat and my flat ironing was a joke, but I actaully got those roots smooth  Man yall just don't know it would take 2-3 hours to do my hair.
> 
> Vanessa you offer bigger bottles ? For real ......


 I am about to do the 32oz..and maybe even Tubs for salons ( maybe ) so tell me how did you like doing it...it was so easy ( right ) lol....see I told you it was organic....i'm happy you tried it. now the girls can see what you think about the Divasmooth....and your roots are straight you go girl hahahahahahahaha


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

It wasn't any harder than applying a relaxer. Actually better because when some dripped on my neck and face I wasn't having a panic attack looking for towel and more vaseline. You made a believer out of me. I can do this once a month with no problem.  I'll be looking for the tub - good looking out

Also I do like the coconut hair serum, but ladies if you don't like the smell of rose oil, water etc. don't get it. That's straight up rose water - not bad - I could hang LOLOL

Oh yes the Sweet Jamila smells wonderful and so far I like that too - honey I'm so excited about being able to make a pontail without a hump in the top of my head LOL I like it all LOLOL


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> It wasn't any harder than applying a relaxer. Actually better because when some dripped on my neck and face I wasn't having a panic attack looking for towel and more vaseline. You mad a believer out of me. I can do this once a month with no problem.
> 
> Also I do like the coconut hair serum, but ladies if you don't like the smell of rose oil, water etc. don't get it. That's straight up rose water - not bad - I could hang LOLOL
> 
> Oh yes the Sweet Jamila smells wonderful and so far I like that too - honey I'm so excited about being able to make a pontail without a hump in the top of my head LOL I like it all LOLOL


Now keep in mind you can do it every week if you want because it is ORGANIC,,, no CHEMICAL it wont hurt you...and see you didnt even burn...some of my clients get it and put it in and clean there whole house some even sleep in it lol.....i just love it.....i thank god he put it in me to make....have fun with it girl,,,do you THING.......how do you like the body and bounce.....


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

The body and bounce are amazing not at all like some pre- blow/dry, flat iron products. Especially for us 4c's and beyond. We need extra moisture but want that swang too. 

I say 1x a month because I usually try to make my twist, braids last a month. One question - would you recommend the oil for daily use?


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> The body and bounce are amazing not at all like some pre- blow/dry, flat iron products. Especially for us 4c's and beyond. We need extra moisture but want that swang too.
> 
> I say 1x a month because I usually try to make my twist, braids last a month. One question - would you recommend the oil for daily use?


if you use it every day just use a little....you dont need a lot at all....trust me.. and that oil will last you a very long time.....if you use it right.......


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks again and good looking out. Let me know when the tubs become available. I'm off to twist some knots in my new doo  and put these bones to bed. Have a good one ladies.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> Thanks again and good looking out. Let me know when the tubs become available. I'm off to twist some knots in my new doo  and put these bones to bed. Have a good one ladies.


Good night girl...have fun with your Fly new hair.....keep me posted and if you need me...halla....THANKS, CREATOR OF THE DIVASMOOTH.......


----------



## texasqt (Jan 11, 2009)

LHCF will make a sista' renig on a new year's resolution in a minute!!! I said I wasn't going to buy anything else but this might be the thing that's gonna save my hair during my transition! Where's my purse!?!?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> I"M DONE results in my fotki - http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/
> 
> Love it sisters it's a keeper for me.


Girl that was an excellent review complete with PICTURES!!! Perfect!! You rock  You get a LHCF A+++   

Thank you for posting and I am so glad you found something that is working for your hair to help you through your transition :reddancer:


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm very glad that this thread turned positive.  However, I'm still going to wait at least a month before buying it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> your so silly hahahahahaha it will be more lol thanks


Have you sold out of the product?  That's really good if you did, the word must be getting out there about the Diva Smooth.


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 11, 2009)

africa said:


> Wow...maybe I'm just tired but some of these posts are a bit much for me.
> 
> She was kind enough to come on here to talk about her product, then she gets criticized for sharing her life story, how she said what she said, her spelling mistakes, her business sense (and whatever else) then gets told to come back after she gets herself together. I don't know why she couldn't have been pm'd about some of these concerns.
> 
> ...


 

Well said Africa, the responses have been very rude, and unnecessary. She actually came to the forum to clarify a few things about the product.
Highly dissappointed with people's response from this forum.
I am actually proud of her as she did not all these nonsense get to her and the business.


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl that was an excellent review complete with PICTURES!!! Perfect!! You rock You get a LHCF A+++
> 
> Thank you for posting and I am so glad you found something that is working for your hair to help you through your transition :reddancer:


 
That's what these boards are suppose to be all about. One sister helping another. My head was nappy and in *dire need of help* and so was someone eles's so we both learned as I went through the process. I found a keeper and got some great ideas from you ladies - so it's all good.

I think I will try a roller set too Have to find the dang rollers first. It's been many moons since I roller set.


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll try to remember to take some pictures next saturday after a week of exercising.  That's the real test for me - reverting quickly back to a hot mess LOLOL


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

texasqt said:


> LHCF will make a sista' renig on a new year's resolution in a minute!!! I said I wasn't going to buy anything else but this might be the thing that's gonna save my hair during my transition! Where's my purse!?!?


 hahahahahahaha i just know it is the best thing since sliced bread. Thanks, Diva


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you sold out of the product?  That's really good if you did, the word must be getting out there about the Diva Smooth.


 it is very hard to keep it stocked ( yes ) but thats a good thing...ya know...it is all over the country, people are really buying it up...thank god...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you sold out of the product?  That's really good if you did, the word must be getting out there about the Diva Smooth.


 When ever the Company ( JanelleBeauty ) ask for more, i just get it together and send it out to them....so if you ever place an order, they will let me know if they are in need of more Divasmooth....thanks Diva


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm very excited to try your product   I probably get mine maybe by tuesday i'm hoping


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I'm very excited to try your product   I probably get mine maybe by tuesday i'm hoping


 when did you order it ? i'm sure it is on the way thanks DIVA


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 11, 2009)

Friday night


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> Friday night


 ok yes you should have it soon...thanks Diva


----------



## yodie (Jan 11, 2009)

Vanessa, sent you a private message (PM).


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay!!!! 1babydimple, your hair turned out great!!! Thanks again Vanessa for coming and answering questions.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 11, 2009)

TaurusAngel said:


> Yay!!!! 1babydimple, your hair turned out great!!! Thanks again Vanessa for coming and answering questions.


 no problem it was fun....well yall know how to find me if i'm needed...blessings to all....have fun girls.....


----------



## TheNewFine (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks so much, Vanessa. You are a classy lady! Walk in your glory with all of God's blessings abounding in your life. You have been victorious by overcoming so much and coming out on top... I read this entire thread and I knew you would win in the end because your heart is in the right place!!!! 
I will be placing my order today! Love you much and I will be praying for your success!


----------



## Solitude (Jan 11, 2009)

I ordered today... I think I'm going to try it with a roller set. I hope it works that way, too.


----------



## yodie (Jan 11, 2009)

Vanessa, will DS work on natural hair if I set my hair with rollers instead of blowdrying?


----------



## yodie (Jan 11, 2009)

We were both thinking the same thing.





mizzdebbi said:


> I ordered today... I think I'm going to try it with a roller set. I hope it works that way, too.


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 12, 2009)

valleyval said:


> Thanks so much, Vanessa. You are a classy lady! Walk in your glory with all of God's blessings abounding in your life. You have been victorious by overcoming so much and coming out on top... I read this entire thread and I knew you would win in the end because your heart is in the right place!!!!
> I will be placing my order today! Love you much and I will be praying for your success!


Thank You so very much...sometimes we need to go through the fire to come out gold...have a very blessed day girl....


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 12, 2009)

yodie said:


> We were both thinking the same thing.


Thank You so very much...sometimes we need to go through the fire to come out gold...have a very blessed day girl.... 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 				
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






but in most cases ( thats life )....be blessed DIVA


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 12, 2009)

valleyval said:


> Thanks so much, Vanessa. You are a classy lady! Walk in your glory with all of God's blessings abounding in your life. You have been victorious by overcoming so much and coming out on top... I read this entire thread and I knew you would win in the end because your heart is in the right place!!!!
> I will be placing my order today! Love you much and I will be praying for your success!


day by day and yes strain by strain  we will both get there, girl heck i'm in this hair fight as well hahahahahah


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 12, 2009)

ok ladies, i'm off to the Divasmooth  Factory,,, i will talk to you all at a later date...happy new year if it is not to late to say that lol.....always reading, DIVA


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2009)

I read this entire thread last night.  I'm glad everything worked out. I may consider ordering this later.


----------



## yodie (Jan 12, 2009)

Vanessa, does this product work with rollersetting instead of drying?


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 12, 2009)

texasqt said:


> LHCF will make a sista' renig on a new year's resolution in a minute!!! I said I wasn't going to buy anything else but this might be the thing that's gonna save my hair during my transition! Where's my purse!?!?


 

LOL! I was thinking the same thing too...hopefully there will be more sucess stories by pay day. I love hearing good news! It just makes me wanna buy it more and more. vanessa is truly a remarkeable person becsue she has endured and overcome so much. The Lord has his hand in that! Amen! Keep the reviews coming.


----------



## BlkRushhin (Jan 12, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> thank you so much...on Mondays in my salon i open up just for homeless, foster children and children in group homes and i do all there hair for free....because i was them not so long ago..



Now THAT is commendable...


----------



## anniev2 (Jan 12, 2009)

this is 48 pages, anyone willing to summarize what happened?  DANG!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 12, 2009)

* Okay, how about a shout-out to a Sista who hipped y'all to this product in the first place?  Hmmmm? *


----------



## anniev2 (Jan 12, 2009)

apparently it turned out fine and people liked the product.  i wish there was a text version to the pages b/c 48 pages...no thanks!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 12, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> * Okay, how about a shout-out to a Sista who hipped y'all to this product in the first place?  Hmmmm? *


 Hello everybody !!!!!!! Diva here. I just received a magazine in the mail today called BEAUTY STORE BUSINESS..DEC.2007 ISSUE.  yall shouls check it out...this magazine goes all over the place...they talk about the Divasmooth in it on page 84....WOW LOOK AT GOD.....YOU CAN ALSO GO TO WWW.BEAUTYSTORBUSINESS.COM.. LOOOOOOOOK AT MY GOD.......AMEN. DIVA


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 12, 2009)

This Magazine is going to so many Salons around the world......wow i can't even think i'm so pleased.....wow


----------



## Jazala (Jan 12, 2009)

anniev2 said:


> apparently it turned out fine and people liked the product.  i wish there was a text version to the pages b/c 48 pages...no thanks!



There is a text version.  click on "Thread tools." It's right above the first post at the top of the page.  Then click "Show printable version."  Also you can change the settings for the default and printable versions to show 40 posts per page.  This thread is only 11 pages long with that setting enabled.

ETA: ok 13 pages now


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I read this entire thread last night.  I'm glad everything worked out. I may consider ordering this later.


 just wanted to let everybody know that i got word to day that the Divasmooth is on it's way to LONDON......OMG IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING...AND TO EVERY ONE WHO HAS BEEN SENDING ME MESSAGES I WANT TO SAY THANKS...THANKS FOR BUYING THE DIVASMOOTH AND FOR ALL OF THE ENCOURAGING NOTES AND ALL THE PHONE CALLS....I GOT SO MANY LETTERS FROM YOU ALL AND I JUST REALLY WANTED TO SAY THANKS AND YOU ALL KNOW HOW TO REACH ME  THROUGH ( JANELLEBEAUTY )   AND BY THE WAY MY NAME IS DIVA. JANELLEBEAUTY ROCKS        :bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 13, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> just wanted to let everybody know that i got word to day that the Divasmooth is on it's way to LONDON......OMG IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING...AND TO EVERY ONE WHO HAS BEEN SENDING ME MESSAGES I WANT TO SAY THANKS...THANKS FOR BUYING THE DIVASMOOTH AND FOR ALL OF THE ENCOURAGING NOTES AND ALL THE PHONE CALLS....I GOT SO MANY LETTERS FROM YOU ALL AND I JUST REALLY WANTED TO SAY THANKS AND YOU ALL KNOW HOW TO REACH ME  THROUGH ( JANELLEBEAUTY )   AND BY THE WAY MY NAME IS DIVA. JANELLEBEAUTY ROCKS        :bouncegre:bouncegre


 THE JANELLEBEAUTY WEB SITE  WILL BE STARTING A BLOG ON THIS AS WELL, AND  ALL OF THE WONDERFUL THINGS ON THE SITE...SO YALL COME SEE ME OVER THERE AT JANELLEBEAUTY SOON.....WE CAN BLOG ALL NIGHT LOL. WWW.JANELLEBEAUTY.COM.....THE BLOG IS COMING


----------



## yodie (Jan 14, 2009)

No answer from Vanessa, so if any naturals have success rollersetting with this product instead of blowdrying, please post.

Thanks


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 14, 2009)

subscribing. I'll wait a couple months and see what happens...


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Yikes...
> 
> No one's forcing anyone to buy this product.  And if you do buy it, the ingredients will be right there for you to pore over... just like any other product.  So why so harsh? erplexed
> 
> ...



This only got compared because she is stating the product is a relaxer alternative-those other nightmares would AUTOMATICALLY come into one's mind

we been there-done that


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Warning, unpopular sentiments to follow...
> 
> 
> Wow. Folks are so desperate to get that straight silky hair, they are willing to slap on some non-descript product that claims to do the same thing a deep conditioner would do (allow for easier flat-ironing, body, shine, manageability). If this product does indeed straighten the kinkiest of hair to the point where in its wet state it will remain straight...IT IS NOT ALL NATURAL.



yeah and all the reaming of folks that asked questions and doubted the product,  as though they had no right

amazing!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Actually, I'm still a newbie - even though I post a lot, so I don't know how to do that. I guess you would PM a mod?? IDK, but I don't care all that much, so.....
> 
> What I don't understand is whyyyyyyyy naturals are all up in and over every thread that mentions a relaxer! Naturals talk about relaxers & relaxers alternatives more than relaxed heads.
> 
> ...



I thought this product was geared toward naturals too and what their needs and concerns would be as well.........erplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Not quick enough.





bahahahhahahha

GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I am  at this thread!!! But seriously, this kinda reminds me of that product Lustrasilk that my mama used on my hair back in the day when I was natural. You sprayed it on your hair before you blowdried/pressed and it made your hair straighter than if you just blowdried and flat-ironed your natural hair without product.


I always meant to try some of that and even bought some, I think it says something about a patch test , and I never thought about it again


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jan 14, 2009)

Vanessa, 

I have extremely coarse relaxed hair that I'm transitioning to natural.  I usually don't believe in claims that anything can get my hair soft so can you answer some questions for me?

1. After the hair is dried and flatironed, is there a product in the Diva Smooth line that helps it stay moisturized until the next wash?

2. I know hair needs protein- would you categorize this more as a strengthener or a moisturizer?  I have issues with brittle hair- once my hair is dried, my hair (usually my ends) break off for no reason! (they must not like my face, lol)

3. Besides the DivaSmooth products, do you use anything else (other products on their hair?)?  For example, you put in the DivaSmooth on damp hair, blow dry and flat iron?  Is there a deep conditioning step? Do I wash before the application of the DivaSmooth?


I was going to PM you, but I know there are plenty of coarse haired women on the board just like me who would benefit from the info


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow this thread has over 27,000 views!! Business must be poppin for the DivaSmooth!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am still confused about how this product works? So it basically smooths your hair out a bit to make it easier to straighten? It sounds like a cheaper BKT minus the K.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's a DC. Will try it when I take out my braids


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 14, 2009)

yodie said:


> No answer from Vanessa, so if any naturals have success rollersetting with this product instead of blowdrying, please post.
> 
> Thanks


 i have had some girls do the roller set when they bought it and they liked it...but i have never done it my self....thanks, Diva


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 14, 2009)

Vanessa do you use your product on your own hair? If so, are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 14, 2009)

I would love to have something that would help me somewhat smooth out a roller set...sit under a fairly hot dryer to dry. That would beat the heck out of flat ironing for me!


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 14, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Vanessa,
> 
> I have extremely coarse relaxed hair that I'm transitioning to natural.  I usually don't believe in claims that anything can get my hair soft so can you answer some questions for me?
> 
> ...


 some clients who buy it do put it on wet hair, but me myself i like it better on dry hair....you do not shampoo first..and i use the Virgin Coconut oil on the website every other day, and my clients use it as well... they love it so much...and you only need a little bit girl it is so good, and it will last you a very long time.......


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 14, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Vanessa do you use your product on your own hair? If so, are you relaxed or natural?


omg i love your hair in this picture girl  i love it ....yes, well i do use my divasmooth...but im thinking of going into ( locks ) some of my children, as well as my husband has locks. but yes i use it...


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 14, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Vanessa do you use your product on your own hair? If so, are you relaxed or natural?


 i am natural...but to tell the truth i dont really like it...i guess i was so into my relaxers.....i want locks so bad, but i do so much to my hair, girl one day my hair will be purple and the next week it may be long and black lol so i am always changing up....but i really want locks.....


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 14, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Wow this thread has over 27,000 views!! Business must be poppin for the DivaSmooth!!


 some is on the way to London...


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 15, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> just wanted to let everybody know that i got word to day that the Divasmooth is on it's way to LONDON......OMG IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING...AND TO EVERY ONE WHO HAS BEEN SENDING ME MESSAGES I WANT TO SAY THANKS...THANKS FOR BUYING THE DIVASMOOTH AND FOR ALL OF THE ENCOURAGING NOTES AND ALL THE PHONE CALLS....I GOT SO MANY LETTERS FROM YOU ALL AND I JUST REALLY WANTED TO SAY THANKS AND YOU ALL KNOW HOW TO REACH ME  THROUGH ( JANELLEBEAUTY )   AND BY THE WAY MY NAME IS DIVA. JANELLEBEAUTY ROCKS        :bouncegre:bouncegre



Girl you hit it right on the head with Divasmooth. We want to be free from damaging chemicals, we also want the smoothness of a relaxer to be an option, and most of all we want healthy hair. May 2009 be your year girl.


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 15, 2009)

HMMMMM waiting for more pics.. I need more before I buy.. So ladies who purchased lets get it cracking!!!!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Jan 15, 2009)

Not going through 51 pages to find out if the ingredients or if the one chick that bought it said it worked or whatever just too much this thread needs to be closed and a new one needs to be made with real answers.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd try it if I didn't have to pay for shipping .. why don't they sell stuff in stores??  That's usually the reason I don't buy online.  But, I think I'm ready to try it.. I'll put it on my wishlist


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

I am convinced this is much like Etae Caramel Treatment...without bananas. A great and simple DC.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 15, 2009)

I ordered it days ago, but I'm still waiting! I got my hair blown out for the Inauguration, so, it will be a little while before I can review it.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got my kit, and with a free upgrade!! gonna get started whoo hoo!!!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 16, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> IF YOU EVER ORDER IT GET IN TOUCH WITH ME, SO WHEN YOU DO IT I CAN WALK YOU THROUGH IT. I DONT MIND..I KNOW YOUR GONNA LOVE IT...



Well, I ordered it the night I corresponded with you. I received it today. You are such a sweetie. I wasn't expecting the upgrade to the kit. Thank you so much. I will call you before I use it. Thanks again.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 16, 2009)

Vanessa, does it make any difference what kind of shampoo & conditioner is used following the Diva Smooth application?? I was going to PM you, but I decided to post here in case other ladies are curious, too.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone else tried and like the diva smooth?  I'm just curious about a product that can help me stretch longer.  I mainly air dry, and rollerset, and do not flat iron.  Would this be good for me too?


----------



## msa (Jan 16, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am convinced this is much like Etae Caramel Treatment...without bananas. A great and simple DC.




I agree 1000% .


----------



## 1babydimple (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been in a bantu-twist out all week and must say this is must have for me. Got caught outside while raining &hot flashes but all it did was droop the curls. Normally I would be a puff with just the thought of rain.

There's a few peas in the kitchen but no where near what I would normally have. Here's a few pics to show the roots because you know that's where the truth is - _alll around dem der roots_

http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/jan1wk2.html
http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/janelle-beauty-smoo/jan1wk3.html







Just wanted to add that I used a mix of avocado, shea & almond butters on my hair every night becuase my hair is normally dry and didn't want to risk it, but it stayed smooth and silky. No problems yet ladies but then again it's a pre poo of wild honey, olive oil, sugar, cornstarch, lemon extract, vinegar, vitamin e, and essential oils. Unless you're allergic to honey I can't see a problem. Will try a roller set this weekend - to cold to go outside - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nitavcc (Jan 17, 2009)

ok.. Im probably going to buy this.....

I want to transition to natural and this product just may be the thing to help.
Since im only 4 weeks post relaxer its too soon to tell if the product is truly working, but in about a month,  I will let all y'all know if this product will smooth down my 4a brillo hair. 

Did  I say brillo?  My hair is soo much like brillo, my  mamma permed by hair at 9years old, and there was no turning back.  Can you say super relaxer?   I did,  for decades.

I do like my curl pattern though, its just very coarse.

so... in about a month i will let y'all know if this is the real deal


----------



## vanessa9052 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello every one, just got back from FL. on vacation boy was it hot yahooooooo i can be found at www.janellebeauty.com in my blog...click on customer service and you can ask me questions there ok thanks, Diva...( Divasmooth )


----------



## Hairsofab (Jan 20, 2009)

Any other reviews on this? Particularly 4b natural hair?


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is no different than MIZANI THERMASMOOTH!! It is a Silicon -based product that coats your hair then you flat iron.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 20, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> This is no different than MIZANI THERMASMOOTH!! It is a Silicon -based product that coats your hair then you flat iron.


 
I don't know what's in Mizani Thermasmooth, but this isn't silicon-based. It's completely natural, kind of like a honey/ molasses pre-poo mix. I used it tonight and the results were awesome! I took pics & I will be posting my review tomorrow.


----------



## Keen (Jan 20, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> Any other reviews on this? Particularly 4b natural hair?


 
I'm still waiting for 4b results


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 20, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> This is no different than MIZANI THERMASMOOTH!! It is a Silicon -based product that coats your hair then you flat iron.


 

This is Definately NOT Mizani thermasmooth.....
Did you read the ingredient listing?


----------



## MissRissa (Jan 21, 2009)

vanessa9052 said:


> thank you so much...on Mondays in my salon i open up just for homeless, foster children and children in group homes and i do all there hair for free....because i was them not so long ago..


 
thank you so much, thats beautiful


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 21, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> This is Definately NOT Mizani thermasmooth.....
> Did you read the ingredient listing?


 

Ooh So I'm guessing Mizani Thermasmooth is bad stuff?? I bought that for $40...ouch....sad thing is, since I bought it ,I've used it like 4 times. It's virtually 99% full. You know what? I want my money back.   I might need to sell that if it's no good.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so ordering this!!!


----------



## wmh68 (Feb 6, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## peppers01 (Feb 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> I had a dear freind *lose her hair* at 13 behind Rio.
> It turned Green, then it Fell out.
> Bald patches, everything.


 
When I was reading the title I immediately thought about Rio. I remember the informercial RIO RIO RIO! With the man eating that stuff taking about if he can eat it, it must be good. Shortly after that so many people lost their hair behind that. My mom was gonna order that for me, so glad she didn't.

But I remember seeing that product, but I don't pay too much mind to the ads.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 6, 2009)

peppers01 said:


> When I was reading the title I immediately thought about Rio. I remember the informercial RIO RIO RIO! With the man eating that stuff taking about if he can eat it, it must be good. Shortly after that so many people lost their hair behind that. My mom was gonna order that for me, so glad she didn't.
> 
> But I remember seeing that product, but I don't pay too much mind to the ads.


 

I think sometimes that is the issue. Some folks may not be old enough to remember those days.

I do!!! I thank GOD my mom did not buy that for me....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 7, 2009)

Jazala said:


> Someone is buying out the Sweet Jamila.


 
I might need to buy that, just cuz it's my name.  And the description is fairly accurate.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 10, 2009)

This is probably the most looked at thread on LHCF- over 50,000 views! Wow! lol. I wonder what progress the ladies have hads with the Diva Smooth.


----------



## d-rock (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread. I read several pages in and all I want are the ingredients. Anyone have an ingredient list?


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 30, 2009)

d-rock said:


> I'm bumping this thread. I read several pages in and all I want are the ingredients. Anyone have an ingredient list?


 

i was just looking this up this past friday so that i could make my own.  i really wanted to help a sista out but my funds definitely aren't available.  its in one of the threads that comes up if you search for "diva smooth".  sorry I'm too lazy to find the thread and paste.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, have anyone use this?


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Dec 30, 2009)

A client of mine and her mom use this and they love it! i was thinking of trying some out to see for myself. I don't need an alternative to a relaxer but I'm curious to what would happen to my curl pattern.

I read the first 28 pages and thought... WTF!


----------



## sdsmit70 (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried this product during the summer. Natural for two years, 3c/4a/4b hair type. It's the feels and smells like honey and molasses. I checked out the ingredients before I purchased. All natural, see link: http://www.janellebeauty.com/shop/shopcontent.asp?type=ingredient_listing

Don't really see a difference when I blow-dryed the first or second time, but it's something you have to use regularily. Unfortunately, I don't like to put heat on my hair. I used the balance of it to deep condition my hair bi-weekly until all gone, work great.

Hope this helps.
Shana


----------



## hoi (Jan 12, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Deleted.......................................



I'm confused. Why do you, Lucky's mom, respond to every post 'deleted'?  Also, what does bump mean.  I am new to blogs...


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 4, 2010)

Any DIVASMOOTH updates???


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Bosinse said:


> sounds to be good to be true. remember rio?


 
Girl, I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got some unopened boxes to sell if anyone wants to try it.  I dont remember if I posted on the exchange board yet.

I decided not to use it because I want to use henna instead.

uhhh for that matter I have some henna for sale to.  Dont for get the BKT.

I guess I switch products a lot as I'm on WEN right now.


----------

